# anyone looking to buddy?



## ms sunshine

hi im on cd 2. im 36 and have a 2 yr old and trying for no 2. i had a cp in May and its been so frustrating not conceiving again. Last cycle my lp was 9. This has never happened before and it had to happen on the cycle that I was using as a break from bbt. So this cycle Im back on the bbt, using opks, and going to the docs on 1st Oct, and I should o a few days after that. I guess I will probably have to have my hormones checked and Im just worried there is something wrong. I didnt have an easy first pregnancy so I have waves of really wanting another baby, and then I poop my pants i case I am pg as it really was 9 months of worry, and then gutted because Im not.

So this cycle, Im not being worrying wilma lol Im going to eat well and try and loose a bit of weight only a few pound but Im at top of of my bmi, and be more positive. So does anyone want to buddy?


----------



## Holliems

Hey Ms Sunshine! I'm on cd 8. Second month ttc. I'm 37 with two girls 14 and 8. NEVERTHELESS thought I'd be trying for another but I know it's now or never!! I haven't spoken to a dr just yet about getting hormones checks and all that. I have an appointment for next month. I'm pretty excited about it and dreading it also! 

I've been looking for a cycle buddy. When do you ovulate? I have about a week to go..


----------



## ms sunshine

about 2nd oct so not long now. yeah im a bit nervous have to say but ive been temping for a few months (except last cycle) and my temps were ok so hoping thats a good sign. do you use oks or do bbt?


----------



## Holliems

(I think my autocorrect went crazy in my last post lol.) My FF says I'm fertile the end of this week. I use OPK. I was going to use BBT this month but I've been getting up at least once a night lately so I don't think it would work for me.


----------



## ms sunshine

know what you mean about bbt im such a light sleeper that i wake up at everything and struggle to get back to sleep lol. my problem is to do it without waking everyone up as the stupid thing beeps...

so are you hoping for a boy or not minding either way?

Well day 1 of healthy eating (doing the sperm meets egg plan) sort of went ok. Ate a lot of healthy stuff, worked out... Then ate chocolate... I have no will power. I only want to loose a few pound so im back to where Im happy but if it increases my chances i will give it a go


----------



## Holliems

I don't care if it's a boy or girl. A boy would definitely be different! ...But I'm not quite sure how to relate to a boy...and I imagine it takes a ton more energy to raise one


----------



## CaliChristine

Hello ms sunshine and others,

im 36 and just started TTC this cycle. I am on cd 12 and 2nd day of high fertility viz cb opk. This is my first time TTC and I have never been pg. I also have hashimoto's disease/hypothyroidism in which I take meds everyday for it. So combined with my age I hope this doesn't make it difficult to conceive. LOve hearing everyone's experiences. best of luck to you all.

:o)


----------



## Holliems

Hi CaliC! First time TTC? How exciting for you! Technically, its my first time TRYING to conceive. DDs were happys oops.  

I Od early this month, so Im counting today as DPO 1. I didnt cramp like last month so I dont know whats going on. Eh we will see!

When do you plan on testing? Im going to start testing around Oct. 7...probably a few days before because I am impatient!


----------



## ms sunshine

Holliems oh good luck now you're 1dpo got a few days to go me. Oh boys to me are easier, I have 3 brothers, so sort of know more about boys, but would love a little girl
whe
hi cali. whats hashimoto's disease? good luck ttc for your first. 

i know this will probably only try to have 1 more baby but i dreamt i was having twins, which sounds scary but I would love 2 twin girls. 

so when are you guys going to start testing? I wasnt going to test earlt after my cp but I have to say the baby bug has hit me bad now, I i've had a few friends on here all get pg so will probably test about 6dpo. Hoping to o mid next week


----------



## Holliems

I think I'll test around October 7...probably won't be about to wait that long but I'm going to try!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hi guys hope everyone is ok. My little guy has been poorly only a cold but its gone on his chest and os ot a happy little man. Had a little stab of o pain done opk and very negative so will test again in about 2 days. But i do have my docs appointment tomorrow so he will probably arrange bloods. Im a little nervous


----------



## Holliems

Aw poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon. I just got home from morning drop offs. Now I don't know what to do with myself! Took a hpt this morning. Bfn. But it's only 5 DPO. I know it's too early but I couldn't help myself. 

Sunshine what are you getting blood drawn for?


----------



## ms sunshine

It was to check my hornones but she checked my temps and said they probably didnt need doing for 6 months. I had a shirt lp for the first tine last cycle but she thinks it was a 1 off or i o'd earlier. Was thr only month i didnt bbt and my cycle went wonky typical lol. She said i need to do bbt for the next few months and if im not pg she will do bloods and see if i need meds. 

yeah i used to test early with cheapies taking it under the table into bright light to see if it made a difference and could see lines lol i try and leave it now until 12 dpo but i do use opks as i have hundreds of them and can do them a few tines a day.


----------



## Holliems

Hmm...maybe I should temp for a few months before I see a doc. I'd hate to go for her to only tell me to start temping lol. 

I feel horrible today. I've had an upset stomach since I woke up. I took a hpt with SMU. Of course I know it's crazy early! I thought I saw a faint line when inverted but probably have line eye!


----------



## ms sunshine

Any chance of seeing a pic? You never know. I used to be such a poas aholic lol i nornally put it against someting white then something dark as if it was going to have some magical effect. Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Holliems

I think I have one test left. ...Ill probably use it in the morning and order more for next cycle. When looking at the test there's no line at all. It's only when I tweek that I see anything...and it's probably nothing! lol I'll try to upload the pic...if it doesn't work, Ill copy and paste the link...

Todays..
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463687

When I invert it and zoom in super close I see something lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

i see it too!! i can see it without inverting it seems to be more at the top but i think its a faint line. if your next test isnt clearer maybe test again in 2 or 3 days


----------



## Holliems

I took another this morning with my LAST test...Looks like a BFN. Maybe Ill order more test this weekend. Ive been feeling horrible the last few days with a stomach ache. uuugh

Heres the link to the test this morning...not sure if I see anything...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=463957


----------



## ms sunshine

aww no, i cant see anything either sure i could on the other, maybe it was the way it developed or somthing. id probably test in a few days maybe if there is something maybe if there is anything it will show then :(


----------



## Holliems

Ooh goodluck! Do you have any symptoms? This month feels different than last. Mainly because I didn't feel symptoms during O. Who knows if I even did! lol

So...I went out and got some .88 tests from Walmart. I couldn't help myself. I didn't test with FMU. I used SMU. :/ I dunno what to think...I'm pretty sure it's a BFN but wishful thinking! 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464269

I'm starting to get bummed out. What if I can't get pregnant anymore? Ugh...makes me feel old.


----------



## TLK

Hey girls! Thought I would say a quick hello! I'm likely going to be o'ing next weekend - which is Thanksgiving here in Canada. This is my last "natural" go at it - next month I'm onto IVF. Getting pregnant this time around has been frustratingly difficult. 

Good luck - it would be so great to see my BFP!!!


----------



## Holliems

TLK said:


> Hey girls! Thought I would say a quick hello! I'm likely going to be o'ing next weekend - which is Thanksgiving here in Canada. This is my last "natural" go at it - next month I'm onto IVF. Getting pregnant this time around has been frustratingly difficult.
> 
> Good luck - it would be so great to see my BFP!!!

Hey TLK! Welcome! Goodluck next weekend! IVF sounds scary and exciting!


----------



## ms sunshine

im still testing on opk, got a faint line today ff says o day is fri and its usually the same, but ive had no cramps, i always get twinges starting a week before, so its a little odd. ive had a bit of a weird stabbing but its not as often as i would have thought it would be by now. it is probably because im looking for it.

TLK hi fingers crossed for you would be lovely for you to get a bfp before IVF, how long have you been trying? i got pregnant first time round the month before we were getting referred to specialists, was the first time in over a year i had a drink and had a takeaway and that was the weekend i got pregnant lol

holliems whats your dpo now or whens af due?


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> im still testing on opk, got a faint line today ff says o day is fri and its usually the same, but ive had no cramps, i always get twinges starting a week before, so its a little odd. ive had a bit of a weird stabbing but its not as often as i would have thought it would be by now. it is probably because im looking for it.
> 
> TLK hi fingers crossed for you would be lovely for you to get a bfp before IVF, how long have you been trying? i got pregnant first time round the month before we were getting referred to specialists, was the first time in over a year i had a drink and had a takeaway and that was the weekend i got pregnant lol
> 
> holliems whats your dpo now or whens af due?

Mssunshine- Thats how I was this O. I didnt cramp like I did last month. I thought it was weird. I havent gotten PMS like I normally do, either. But I started taking these vits that are supposed to help with that. 

Im not 100% on when I Oed. FF changed the date by almost a week. Going off first +OPK, Id say Im either 9 or 10 DPO. AF is due between Sat and Monday. I was cramping lastnight and I thought maybe Id start early but its gone now. Took another test this morning and it looks to be a BFN. Ofcourse, a part of me thinks I see something super faint. The reasonable part of me thinks Im being silly. :laugh2: My eyes arent that great...thats my excuse, anyway!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464541
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=464533


----------



## ms sunshine

hubby thinks im mad tilting my laptop all over lol but in the first pic i think there is a super faint, or it could just be line eye, not sure if its because i know where it should be. cant really see anything on the 2nd.

opk about half way. i had a sharp stab yesterday on one side but then it went , but nothing today - but ive been busy so maybe ive missed it. not had a pre o bbt drop yet but if its going to happen will be anytime in next 4 days. 

what vits are you taking maybe it has made o pain less


----------



## Holliems

I was taking Femmenesse and prenatals. I didn't take them last week because I had a stomachache all week. Took another HPT this morning. Bfn. Ugh!


----------



## TLK

Hi! 

I have been trying since August 2014 for #2. Initially I got pregnant quickly but sadly that ended in a miscarriage. Then in January I got pregnant again, but sadly, that ended in a blighted ovum. Since my D & C in February I haven't had any BFP;s. I have been ovulating regularly and have tried 3 months of of clomid but no success. My age seems to be catching up on me. 

How often do you guys BD around O time?


----------



## ms sunshine

well my doc says it should be every 2 days at least but i try every other day but doesnt always work out. i had a chemical a few months ago, and a lot of women get pg straight after but its just not happened for me :/ 

well think i had a pos opk, posted on the ttc forum others think its not quite dark enough so not sure, guess will see from the temps in next few days but not had any cramps yet. hope im not going to skip a cycle. im taking extra vitamin d so maybe thats lessened the o pain


----------



## ms sunshine

well looks like i am o'ing early had cramps this morning nothing like normal had another pos opk and a large temp increase so i guess will o in the next 24 hrs.

have you tested again Holliems


----------



## Holliems

I bought a bbt for next cycle. Not sure if I've mentioned that yet. Yea, I've tested and so far everything looks BFN. I was kind of expecting that since DH and I hardly BD this cycle. And since I didn't cramp during O I'm assuming I didn't.


----------



## ms sunshine

I didnt get a bfp eith my son for nearly 2 weeks after i was late so you never know. 

I hate bbt im a terrible sleeper and i wake up randomly as i know i need to do it lol at least you know if you have o'd or not if i get another high temp tomorrow it should confirm it and ive barely had o pain this cycle.


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> I didnt get a bfp eith my son for nearly 2 weeks after i was late so you never know.
> 
> I hate bbt im a terrible sleeper and i wake up randomly as i know i need to do it lol at least you know if you have o'd or not if i get another high temp tomorrow it should confirm it and ive barely had o pain this cycle.

Im a horrible sleeper, also. I roll around a lot. 

I got a squinter, this morning, with a Wandfo. I could just be making the line up too. :laugh2: I can see it...DH cant. If it's an evap, it'll be my first. I'll test again tomorrow and if I think I see something then Ill go get a FRER. I wish AF would come, already. (2 more days) I want to start the process over again lol. How are things going with you?


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh post it if you can. 

Well 5 dpo my temp has shot up today. Dunno if ut means something. Yesterday i had to take my son for thr nasal flu spray. I was running late so i was rushing. But i felt rotten had a can of coke as i just felt a bit weak and felt like that most of the day. Its probably the stress of yesterday but did make me wonder, though probably a bit early for signs. Other than that my son is a little grumpy from the flu spray so just trying to keep him happy. Which is not easy lol


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Oh post it if you can.
> 
> Well 5 dpo my temp has shot up today. Dunno if ut means something. Yesterday i had to take my son for thr nasal flu spray. I was running late so i was rushing. But i felt rotten had a can of coke as i just felt a bit weak and felt like that most of the day. Its probably the stress of yesterday but did make me wonder, though probably a bit early for signs. Other than that my son is a little grumpy from the flu spray so just trying to keep him happy. Which is not easy lol

I think a spike in temp is a good thing as long as it stays up! Good luck! 
Im officially on CD1. I went to poas this morning and noticed AF as I wiped lol. Im not bummed too much. I knew it was a long shot this month. Im going to start temping in the morning. I guess Ill be setting alarm for 5am. Uggh! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## ms sunshine

Not sure. If i get any symptoms i will probably test earlier but im thinking maybe 8 dpo give eggie chance to implant.
Ah gutted af showed for you. Hope its just implant spotting


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Not sure. If i get any symptoms i will probably test earlier but im thinking maybe 8 dpo give eggie chance to implant.
> Ah gutted af showed for you. Hope its just implant spotting

AF is here in full force! uuugh :laugh2: The first two days are the worst. I had to reschedule my OB appt (for a pap). They scheduled it during my fertile week. Needless to say, Ill have to reschedule again for the week after. I dont want to have to skip BD with DH and maybe miss my egg...

How are things going with you? Any symptoms?


----------



## ms sunshine

Not really had sharp stabs last two days on my left which is the side i o'd from. But i had one drop in temp and yesterdays plummeted and i though af was showing early again as i had heavy feeling round cervix. Then today all thats gone my temp is back up so ive still got a chance. So long as af doesnt show tomorrow im happy as it means i dont need to go back to the docs. I dunno uf you can have a 2 day implantation dip in ur bbt its probably my body just being weird lol

Yeah im the same first few days of af im in agony. And i probably eat my own body weight in chocolate lol


----------



## Holliems

I just started temping today. Only CD 4 but wanted to get use to it. How do you know when you O, implant and all that?


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Not really had sharp stabs last two days on my left which is the side i o'd from. But i had one drop in temp and yesterdays plummeted and i though af was showing early again as i had heavy feeling round cervix. Then today all thats gone my temp is back up so ive still got a chance. So long as af doesnt show tomorrow im happy as it means i dont need to go back to the docs. I dunno uf you can have a 2 day implantation dip in ur bbt its probably my body just being weird lol
> 
> Yeah im the same first few days of af im in agony. And i probably eat my own body weight in chocolate lol

I'm new to charting but I've been looking at charts all day, do you think the dip could be implantation?


----------



## ms sunshine

Did wonder if it had. Its still high today just down a bit from yesterday. Ive had on and off cramping but I did that with my last bfp and my af cramps just disappeared. The good news is ive not spotted today so at least my cycle isnt early. Ff says im due Sunday for af so i should spot tomorrow. I think im taking my son to a crafts thing so i might buy a cheap test if ive not spotted in the morning. I dont feel pregnant though so would be a nice suprise if i was lol


----------



## Holliems

Im really anxious to see if I am even ovulating. It seems that DH and I have BD at the right times each month. It's the only thing I can think of as a reason why we havnet gotten pregnant. That or he has bad swimmers. But he's only 22? Very active...so I dunno. If I am not ovulating anymore, is that something an OB can help with?


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah there was someone on here who didnt o at all and got pregnant first round of clomid so theres quite a few options. And because she had been temping they didnt have to monitor her for ages. How long have you been trying? It took us ages even though we were bding at the right time too. There is fertility yoga videos on you tube. It might sound crazy but im going to try it next cycle it csnt hurt lol havnt a clue how it works but ive tead on different sites that it does. Maybe its ghe stress relief as well


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Yeah there was someone on here who didnt o at all and got pregnant first round of clomid so theres quite a few options. And because she had been temping they didnt have to monitor her for ages. How long have you been trying? It took us ages even though we were bding at the right time too. There is fertility yoga videos on you tube. It might sound crazy but im going to try it next cycle it csnt hurt lol havnt a clue how it works but ive tead on different sites that it does. Maybe its ghe stress relief as well

This will be our 3rd cycle TTC. I think Im going to have DH make an appointment with medical for a sperm analysis. I dont know how hes going to feel about that since, one, he has to cum in a cup in an office...and two, its at a military clinic. :laugh2: I imagine it would be really awkward! 

I guess Ill know if Im ovulating after this cycle since Im temping. Is it possible to O and not spit out an egg? Im assuming Im still fertile. Less than two years ago I got pregnant. Lost it at 6 weeks. I think it was because of x-rays, pain meds, alcohol (not together :laugh2:). Who says you never forget how to ride a bike?! Pissssh!


----------



## ms sunshine

Sorry about your loss. I had one a few months ago would have been 5 1/2 weeks. I sort of knew something was wrong as i had a bfp that turned bfn after a few days. 

Yeah i think my hubby would freak if i asked him to test his soldiers lol

No if think if you o you release an egg. Your temp will go up a lot and if it stays high for 3 days an egg has been released. Do you get o pain? Ive not o'd only oncethat i know and that was the only month i didnt get any o pain so i imagibe if it hurts then you probably do. I think im going to take macca root. Mihht see uf i can order capsules of it. I dont rrally want anything that changes hormones as ive just stopped taling red clover blossom and that messed me cycles up when i stopped and apparently macca doesn't do that it just makes your eggs healthier so we shall see. 

Afm think im out. Had a spot lots of back ache so think af will arrive tomorrow. I dont mind if im honest im relieved my lp is back to normal. On the plus i have a nice bottle of rose ready for tonight lol


----------



## Holliems

DH said he'd make an appointment to get his swimmers checked. I'll believe it when I see it! I didn't get any O pain last cycle. My boobs didn't swell up and PMS didn't happen. I assumed I didn't O. The month before I had O pains starting from the time I got a +OPK. I started taking a vitamin called Femmenesse last cycle...wonder if that has anything to do with it?

This period was really heavy in the start and painful for 3 days. It was also 6 days with straight through instead of skipping a day in the middle. I wonder if that means anything. 

I've been stalking charts lately and I've noticed that some girls will get a + OPK but O days before or a week later...some the day they get the +. Temping is definitely the way to go.


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah sometimes i get pos opk and i dont o for 2 days later. i havnt ordered my maca root as it wont get here in time now but i have ordered these moon cups or menstrual cups, as i was talking to someone on here who every time she wanted to get pregnant she bd's puts in the cup so the man goo doesnt escape and it apparently keeps it in the cervix and apparently increases your chances. shes currently pregnant with baby 4. i hadnt heard of it before but been reading about it online, its worth a go. wont be very romantic after doing the deed pulling out this contraption but hey ho lol


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> yeah sometimes i get pos opk and i dont o for 2 days later. i havnt ordered my maca root as it wont get here in time now but i have ordered these moon cups or menstrual cups, as i was talking to someone on here who every time she wanted to get pregnant she bd's puts in the cup so the man goo doesnt escape and it apparently keeps it in the cervix and apparently increases your chances. shes currently pregnant with baby 4. i hadnt heard of it before but been reading about it online, its worth a go. wont be very romantic after doing the deed pulling out this contraption but hey ho lol

I was going to buy some Softcups too. Im worried itll get lost in there and I wont be able to get it out though lol. Im having a hard time getting DH to make an appointment to have sperm looked at. I knew I would. I wouldnt want to do it either! I imagine its pretty awkward doing your thing in a Drs office! haha


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol yeah that's what im worried about i might tie string round the plastic bit just in case. Dont want a hospital trip to get it extracted lol maybe get one of those diy home test kits i was going to get hubby one befoee I was pregnant but he probably wouldnt have used it.


----------



## Holliems

DH has an appointment tomorrow to have his men checked. I can't believe he actually made the appointment! I wonder how long it'll take to get results?


----------



## Holliems

Ugh I just read he can't have sex for 2 to 5 days before. He's going even though I asked him to reschedule for when I'm on my period. I don't want to chance missing egg so this week and next are out!


----------



## ms sunshine

How long have you got left before you o?


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> How long have you got left before you o?

I only have two days before fertile window opens. I should O this weekend. Im looking forward to the TWW. I dont think Im going to chart after 9 DPO. Whats the point anyway at that point? I like the excitement of POAS and wondering if theres a faint line or not :laugh2: Im sure that will get old fast!


----------



## Holliems

Well I just found out DH had at least one undecended testical when born. Dropped when he was six. From what I've been reading it makes him infertile. I guess I'll see what SA says but I think to continue trying is a waste of time.


----------



## Holliems

Siiigh...So even though DH told me the same thing, his mom says she never said that and it's not true. I guess we will see what dr says. Errr


----------



## ms sunshine

fingers crossed for you. i hadnt heard of it that making you infertile. i know they checked my sons bits when he was born to see if they had dropped but thats about it.

im having to do bbt right the way through my lp to make sure i have high temps as last cycle they were a bit up and down. first cycle ever like that - its supposed to go up and up and temps that arent really constantly high is a sign of low progesterone. if they areny high again this cycle going to take maca or vitex to fix it. im sure its just because i stopped taking red clover blossom and its thrown me a bit. usually i dont bother once ive o'd as i like to be able to sleep without thinking about it lol

ive got ages before my fertile window, about 2 weeks hate long cycles lol


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> fingers crossed for you. i hadnt heard of it that making you infertile. i know they checked my sons bits when he was born to see if they had dropped but thats about it.
> 
> im having to do bbt right the way through my lp to make sure i have high temps as last cycle they were a bit up and down. first cycle ever like that - its supposed to go up and up and temps that arent really constantly high is a sign of low progesterone. if they areny high again this cycle going to take maca or vitex to fix it. im sure its just because i stopped taking red clover blossom and its thrown me a bit. usually i dont bother once ive o'd as i like to be able to sleep without thinking about it lol
> 
> ive got ages before my fertile window, about 2 weeks hate long cycles lol

I hate long cycles too. They drag on forever! 

I have been taking maca. Ive also had a really bad stomachache for a month. Im thinking about not taking it anymore. The box says take two tabs a day. Ive only been taking one. It's probably going to throw things off for me but I cant take the stomach cramps anymore! 

As far DHs issue...Im not sure how true it is. His mom says she never told me that but DH told me the same thing so Im sure she told me that too. Shes really loopy. I guess if it never happens then Ill just have to come to terms with it and move on. I do have two healthy children, already.


----------



## ms sunshine

lol @ loopy. 

hmm might leave maca then for me if it can cause stomach ache, i might go back to red clover blossom, i got pregnant with my son using that. but just wanted to try and go natural. it stresses hubby out taking herbs, opks hpts and temps he says its clinical, which it is, but i dont see the problem in havin help. hes happy i do it so long as he never sees it lol if that makes him happy i guess. the only thing with red clover blossom is i got week long o pain that was really really bad. would love a bfp before christmas


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> lol @ loopy.
> 
> hmm might leave maca then for me if it can cause stomach ache, i might go back to red clover blossom, i got pregnant with my son using that. but just wanted to try and go natural. it stresses hubby out taking herbs, opks hpts and temps he says its clinical, which it is, but i dont see the problem in havin help. hes happy i do it so long as he never sees it lol if that makes him happy i guess. the only thing with red clover blossom is i got week long o pain that was really really bad. would love a bfp before christmas

I already have a sensitive stomach. It probably wouldnt hurt yours, if you dont. What does red clover blossom do? Im going to check that out. 

My DH has nothing to do with the temps and opks lol. Sometimes, Ill tell him that its getting darker but hes really in the dark with all that. Im pretty sure hes completely stress free in the process of TTC because he really could care less if it happens or not lol. Thats what he says anyway. I asked him, yesterday, what he would think if I told him I was pregnant on Christmas, he said it would make him happy. That's the most Ive gotten out of him! Maybe he's not involving himself in the process of TTC because he's afraid he cant have any? I dont know. 

I cant wait for the TTW. I think it's exciting. I like watching the tests as they go and wondering if I see a line or not lol. I watch a lot of "Live pregnancy tests" on youtube and I hate when they cover up the test until its time to look at them! Drives me crazy. :laugh2:


----------



## ms sunshine

Sounds like a man thing. My hubby either changds the subject or ignores me. I know he is bothered as he was happy when i was pg a few months ago but he is just not like me i guess. 

Red clover is pretty good. It cleanses and makes your organs like kidney and liver healthy in preparation of pregnancy. It balances hormones and it can fix a lot of unexplained infertility i think k it can help tone the uterus and help with scarring if i remember rightly. Its supposed to help prevent miscarriage but i know i had 1 chemical and i think ibwas pg the cycle after buy i just didnt test but ibwas 2 weeks late. It could have been my hormones gone weird from the prev cycle but eitger way didnt prevent that. Maybe its more prevents miscarriage of a healthy baby whereas mine was rejected dunno. But i tried for over a year and nothing. Took red clover for 3 months and pregnant. This time i took it 2nd cycle of trying and was pregnant 2nd month of taking. Dunno if it was definitely the red clover but it is pretty good stuff. I might go back to taking it next cycle . I know what you get with that i dont know much about vitex and the rest


----------



## ms sunshine

You can also take it after giving birth to fix your irgans after pregnancy but i barely remembered toneat never mind take supplements lol


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> You can also take it after giving birth to fix your irgans after pregnancy but i barely remembered toneat never mind take supplements lol

I think the guys dont get as excited as we do because we are the ones who carry the baby. Its a lot more real for us from the beginning.


----------



## ms sunshine

Have you had pos opk yet or high temps? So fed up waiting to o myself lol i find the first week and a half really boring. My pre o temps are pretty steady last month they were all over the place so hope its a giod sign my hormones s are normal. Are you doing much with your kids for Halloween? Or they too old for that now?


----------



## Holliems

Hey. I had DH buy some OPKs last night. I got a pos. I didn't test the day before. FF is saying I Oed Friday but I dunno. Temps aren't that much higher than before. I feel O pains though. 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/0C1292BF-FFC4-4EE2-90CC-D28B71EB63FF_zpsm8vwobsj.png

Yea I'm taking my youngest out for Halloween. I'm worried about how I'll get her costume since her dad hasn't paid child support. Ugh. He'd better pay it before Christmas! I'll be so mad. 

DH made an appointment for SA. He goes in Nov. 2. I'm hoping I've already Oed. It would suck to O around the time he can't have sex!

What are you doing for Halloween?


----------



## ms sunshine

ah but you got the solid cross hairs so you have definetly o'd so at least you know now. how long do your o pains last for mine seem to go on for ages some times lol. so at least you dont have to worry about not being able to dtd. wonder how long it takes for the results.

hope the child support gets sorted. afm i didnt think we could do much for halloween as i had someone coming round to see my dogs. i have 3 and 2 of them are just not getting along with the other and its not good they are fighting and they dont have much to do with my son they dont like to play, so unfortunetly they are going to have to be rehomed. we have tried trainers and all sorts but cant have fights with my son there. but now shes just cancelled as she got another dog after begging me not to give them to anyone else. so now ive gotta go get the costume sorted and pumpkins carved


----------



## Holliems

I don't know how long they last. I've never paid much attention until recently. Last month I had no O symptoms at all. But thinking back...seems like breast hurt most of the month, except last month. I've heard FF can change your crosshairs. I hope not. I'm tired of BDing lol. I just want to chill at this point. 

Stinks you have to rehome your dog. How long have you had it? I took in my ex's dog. He was going to take her to a shelter. I don't know why. She's perfect...well, maybe a bit too lovie. She's always clinging to me. Lol


----------



## ms sunshine

hubby had them since pups but one was taken to early as it was going to be put down, and someone returned the other as he chewed things and he did get beat up poor thing. i do absolutely love them but i dont know if its an age thing as they are nearly 8 i think but they have become territorial and have gone for each other and have gone for my third dog which is an alsation cross and he just takes it poor thing. the other 2 are jack russell/collie crosses. ive been to trainers vets used all sorts of gadgets, and nothings helped. and they bark none stop at all noise and one gets that worked up he wees. its gone on for ages and just gets worse. its the fighting it terrifies my son so i cant have those two in the room with us so its just so hard i cant leave him on his own to spend with the dogs but that means they are on their own so its just not a life for them. its a shame really. i think its probably with my son being born and its spiralled from there. i actually wondered if one of them was getting cranky with his age .

well hubby is going away for the weekend so i have luckily managed to get him to do it after i o. he doesnt want to know when that is so i couldnt tell him thats the reason but just hope i o on time and not late as that will really stress me out lol


----------



## Holliems

Did you O already? I was so glad to get it over with lol. I Oed kinda early too. Either CD 12 or 13. The past couple of months I was excited to start testing. And I thought I would be this month too but I'm kinda blah about it. I don't think it'll turn out positive and if it does I'm gonna be worried everyday about every little thing. Ugh lol. 

So are you planning on rehiring both dogs or just one? I've never been a big dog person. I only had one dog before this one and I didn't exactly want him. Eventually he grew on me and I loved him a lot. The one we have now I only took in because my ex was taking her to the pound and my daughter loved her. He ended up giving the dog to my daughter as a "bday present ". I'm thinking...she's already had the dog for a year asshole. More like I'm not going to pound your dog happy bday. Anyway, she's a great dog. Glad we took her in.


----------



## ms sunshine

probably re home both dogs as they are brothers. when its just them they are good as gold. poor things. do love them but cant have that round kids.

ive had 2 days of sharp o pains, but my cm isnt much so i dont think i have o'd yet. ive only got 3 opks left so gotta get it right lol good news is my moon cup has arrived. going to be brave and try it tomorrow. hope it doesnt get stuck lol think i will o in the 3 days


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> probably re home both dogs as they are brothers. when its just them they are good as gold. poor things. do love them but cant have that round kids.
> 
> ive had 2 days of sharp o pains, but my cm isnt much so i dont think i have o'd yet. ive only got 3 opks left so gotta get it right lol good news is my moon cup has arrived. going to be brave and try it tomorrow. hope it doesnt get stuck lol think i will o in the 3 days

Yay for moon cup! :laugh2: I thought the same about Softcups. It wasn't so bad. Got the hang of it straight off. I didn't have that many OPKs this cycle either. I had an almost pos the day I ran out. When I managed to take another two days later it was pos. Kinda threw me off. 

FF changed my O day. I'm either 4 DPO or 6. Ugh. If I take out the one pos OPK I'm 6. 

Temp shot up. Woke up hot and sweaty. Been really tired all day and in a foul mood. I guess that all has to do with progesterone levels rising.


----------



## ms sunshine

I am always exhausted after o. I never clicked why untik ttc its funny all the things you feel and you dont realise its hormones. 

Well not done another opk yet i had sharp stabs yesterday but none today. I thought i had ewcm the other day but, and its tmi but its hard to tell the difference between ewcm and man goo. Sort of hoping i didnt o yesterday and wasnt in the mood for bd today as only had 4 hours sleeping. When my son went to bed i watched one of those live ghost shows called most haunted. And when ever im up late my son must know and get up early lol. My temp was high yesterday but dipped today but that could be lack of sleep. Will probably do another opk on thurs i nornally o on cd 20. Jhst want it to happen already. Waiting to o can be quite boring lol how was ur Halloween?


----------



## ms sunshine

If you are 6dpo i remember when i was last pg i was super hot at night so maybe a sign


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> I am always exhausted after o. I never clicked why untik ttc its funny all the things you feel and you dont realise its hormones.
> 
> Well not done another opk yet i had sharp stabs yesterday but none today. I thought i had ewcm the other day but, and its tmi but its hard to tell the difference between ewcm and man goo. Sort of hoping i didnt o yesterday and wasnt in the mood for bd today as only had 4 hours sleeping. When my son went to bed i watched one of those live ghost shows called most haunted. And when ever im up late my son must know and get up early lol. My temp was high yesterday but dipped today but that could be lack of sleep. Will probably do another opk on thurs i nornally o on cd 20. Jhst want it to happen already. Waiting to o can be quite boring lol how was ur Halloween?

Yea, it is hard to tell the difference. I think man goo is runnier? I think I know what show youre talking about. I think I like that show. Sometimes they creep me out so much I have to watch something funny before bed :laugh2:
DH went for his SA today. We should get results sometime this week. They had better be good swimmers!!:growlmad:
Halloween was fun. Ofcourse I raided my DDs candy for all the chocolate haha How was yours?


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah was good we got dressed up decided to have little party at ours... i didnt really have a costume so ended up in my giraffe onezie with zombie make up on lol. yup even answered the door like that. 

well gotta another neg opk boooooo. my temps have gone right down but ive had broken sleep last two nights so i think that might be why. so got 1 last opk so gotta use it either thurs or fri. i hate it im used to having loads and being able to poas 2 or 3 times a day lol

well fingers crossed for the results... have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## Holliems

No symptoms. Sore boobs. Started getting AF like cramps last night. AF is due next week. I took a test this morning. I'm not sure if I got a faint line or evap. I'm leaning towards evap. :/
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/E44E1D8C-9AA6-4103-B512-47179A7396E1_zpsgfxzszmc.jpg
When I looked at the test later I couldn't see it...I dunno lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Looks like a pink line to me and if it is wouldn't be an evap. Looks like an early stage bfp. Fingers crossed its a bit clearer tomorrow. Dont know why it would go though. How weird have you googled it to see if it means anything?


----------



## ms sunshine

Apparently its common as you are not supposed to read it after a while anyway its happened to a few ppl and in a day or 2 the lines stronger. You can def see it in the bottom one. Am excited to see the next :)


----------



## Holliems

This mornings test was a BFN. Not even an evap. :/ I dont know if Im going to test anymore this month. Who am I kidding?? Ofcourse I will. AF isnt due until next week...but my temp has gone down the last couple of days. I dont know what to make of it?
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/4295C97A-3382-42E6-9487-127E4BBCBA3B_zps4rkbjekb.png~original


----------



## ms sunshine

How weird i thought for sure you would see a line. 

Your temp is still ok as its above coverline. When i was pg with my son it would drop to the coverline and then shoot up. I guess its down to hormone levels. Could also be a sign of implantation. 

Pretty sure i am o-ing going to use my last opk later. I woke up during the night with stabby pains. And bloody typical hubby has a cold. The world ends when he has a cold. He didnt want to bd yesterday even though tbh he looked fine and not sneezing he just said he was achey and he is still rough today. Cant tell him im oing as it stresses him out so fingers crossed he will make an effort since yesterday was a no. Otherwise last time was about 2 days ago. Why cant men handle colds lol


----------



## Holliems

Men are such babies when theyre sick!! They get a cold and you would think they are dying :laugh2: If DH refuses, youll just have to seduce him. There is one thing they NEVER turn down...if you know what I mean. Then in the middle of it, jump on him! :laugh2: 

Tests this morning were BFN. I dont trust FRER anymore. Two months in a row I get a crazy evap. I dont think this month is my month. Im still waiting on DHs SA results. We should get them today. Yesterday, the clinics computers were down. Im epecting bad news. I hope they tell us that his sperm is over abundant!


----------



## ms sunshine

Managed to bd so in with a shot. Not a clue to dpo. O pain has gone. I had neg opk yestersay but was dark. Ive got a feeling i o'd 2 days ago looking at temps unless they go up again. Really i got no clue lol. Hope ff sorts it out even though ive not got a pos opk. 

Well heres hoping for good news when you get your results. Yeah i dont use frer just internet cheapies but they do sometimes gets evaps.


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Managed to bd so in with a shot. Not a clue to dpo. O pain has gone. I had neg opk yestersay but was dark. Ive got a feeling i o'd 2 days ago looking at temps unless they go up again. Really i got no clue lol. Hope ff sorts it out even though ive not got a pos opk.
> 
> Well heres hoping for good news when you get your results. Yeah i dont use frer just internet cheapies but they do sometimes gets evaps.


DH is dragging ass getting his results back :laugh2: I wonder if I call if theyd give me the results? Doubt it. 

I think Im out this month. I still have about 5 days until AF but my temp dropped below cover line today and I really dont see a good outcome. Ah well. I think next cycle Im going to take it easy with TTC. I know that I O on CD 15-17 so Im not going to bother with OPKs and I dont know if Im going to temp. The ONLY reason why I would continue to is if thats the only way a DR would help me as far as next steps. I dunno? I would think that just temping one month confirms that Im ovulating, right? What else do they need from that? Do you know?


----------



## Holliems

Dh just texted me and said he was told his SA results came back "normal". Between 15-213 he said. Ill have to get numbers when I grab him from work. Im pretty relieved. I was expecting bad news for sure! Ok..so...Im still ovulating and DH has sperm...what gives?!


----------



## ms sunshine

Sounds like just down to luck. If im not pg this cye im going to take red clover again ive got pregnant twice using it so hopefully would work again. 

Well if you dont use opk next cycle ive found out ff gives you a coverline if you put in ur cm i didnt think it would. But im going to buy loads of opks. Its like a safety net feel better they are there lol

The girl i spoke to on here did her temps for one cycle but it was thr cycle before seeing a doc and because of her temps they gave her clomid and she also took vitex and was pg on thr first cycle using them both. I was thinking of using vitex instead as apparently it ups the percentage of conception by 10 percent. Do you have any symptoms yet? Well im 4 dpo and i had a few stings on both sides and period pain style cramps. I hope its not a bad sign alread ive only just o'd


----------



## Holliems

I think cramps are a good sign for you. When will you start testing?

I'm sure about my O date AGAIN. I'm either 11 or 13. So at 9 or 11 DPO I had a dip below cover line. But I think I suck at temping:laugh2: Anyway the day of dip I started getting AF cramps. They were bad last night but hardly here today. Boobs aren't sore anymore. AF should be here Wednesday or Thursday. I have DH out getting a test right now just incase the temp dip was implantation. Who knows! I expect it to come out as a bfn. But wouldn't it be an awesome surprise if it wasn't?! No symptoms though...

I guess the upside to TTC for a few months before BFP is the month you do, there's probably no questioning symptoms.


----------



## ms sunshine

Not sure when im testing. Might but a few cheapies on thurs and test on fri in first morning wee but i have no patience so will probably be thurs lol not had much symptoms today imnot 100 percent on where im up to but im probably 5 dpo. I had a dip this morning but i had barely any sleep, stupid insomnia. And when i did hubby woke me with a gigantic snort snore (which led to several jabs to the rubs to roll him over lol).


----------



## Holliems

When I started temping it was hard for me to sleep. There were a few times I temped at 3 am half asleep. I set my alarm for 5. I think it threw everything off. 

AF started today. I'm glad. I was tired of wondering if I could be pregnant knowing I wasn't lol. DH will be on the range around O time. Which is about an hour away. So he won't be home for the next two weeks. I might be out already lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw that sucks. Thats happened to me, nothing worse than knowing you are out before it begins. Last time i told hubby hes going to have to do his thing in an ice cube tray. His face, he thought ibwas serious lolwell nothing new here. Last night af craamps came back and my stomach bloated. Just dont know why im getting af cramps so early. Nothing today at least. Dont mind being out just dont want 2 weeks of pain lol do you think theres any chance ur SO will be able to get back at all?


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Aw that sucks. Thats happened to me, nothing worse than knowing you are out before it begins. Last time i told hubby hes going to have to do his thing in an ice cube tray. His face, he thought ibwas serious lolwell nothing new here. Last night af craamps came back and my stomach bloated. Just dont know why im getting af cramps so early. Nothing today at least. Dont mind being out just dont want 2 weeks of pain lol do you think theres any chance ur SO will be able to get back at all?

Your chart looks good. How long are your cycles? 

I dont O until the 21st but DH wont be back until that day. Its possible hell be back the day before but probably not. So, Im not completely out. I just have a slim chance. But then, I guess my chances are slim every month :laugh2: I may end up picking him up on the 20th so we can get down to business before O day. I dont think Im going to start testing until 10 DPO. ....Yea right, Im about to order some cheapies. Ill be testing early haha


----------



## ms sunshine

My cycles have gone a bit crazy used to be 33 to 35 with a 11 day lp. Now its a 10 lp and about 30 days in total so i only have 3 more days and if its not worked i will be spotting. So not long. C'mon littleneggie get sticking


----------



## Holliems

I'm still not clear when I O. TTC is getting frustrating. After this cycle I'm going to ask OB for help but I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## ms sunshine

Have you got your chart i can check for you? My temp was weird today. I eoke early took my temp is was quite high. I used the calculator so all my temps are as if thry are taken at 7am. Then i woke up at 6 took my temp again and it was much lower. Was weird. I wonder if having a wee since its loss of warn wee it effects it no idea. But did pee when i first woke up. Its still above cover but i have noticed it a few times


----------



## Holliems

https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/F062C81F-A4C2-44E8-B378-37829BDE3D96_zpsvfbqwnyd.png
I don't know how accurate the last few temps are because I'd wake in the middle of the night and temp half asleep lol. But around O time they're right. I did take an OPK the day before I got the positive because I had run out. It could have been positive that day too.


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah you def o'd when it said as it clearly went up and was elevated for 3 days. You can o uo to about 48 hrs after a positive opk which is why sometimes your lp might be a day or 2 later than normal it just means egg took a while to get going. And temps went high so unlikely progesterone issue. Id say it looks good. U want to read up on red clover blossom im going back to it if it doesnt work this cycle. Was supposed to buy a test today and forgot... Cant believe it. Not going out until sat now so will test then unless it obvious af is going to show. Im going to buy a load of cheap hpts and opks next week if im not pg.


----------



## Holliems

Have you tested yet?


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah bfn :( not even an evap. Now ive got back ache and heavy feeling so i guess af tomorrow which makes me another 10 dpo. My temps have been so low too compared to a few months ago. I guess yoir not out until af shows but i honestly dont feel pg not really got any symptoms oh well. I woukd be happier if af left it snotger day as a 10 day lp isnt good but if i take red clover again i presume it will sort it out


----------



## Holliems

I see your temps are still up! That's good! I just started temping this morning. Are you suppose to do it during AF? Dhs mom will be here all of next week. Just happens to be when I O. That's going to be so awkward!


----------



## ms sunshine

Nah i dont temp during af. Although i was good and temped at the beginning sometimes i dont bother syarting to temp a week before o. But thsts because i cant sleep when i temp lol. If you are still seeing your doc soon i suppose you will have to start once af finishes. Yeah my temps are still up and my acheyness was gone, but its back like a heavy feeling on my cervix. No boob ache like i normally get before af. Actually last 2 cycles ive started spotting 10dpo and af 11 dpo so im further than last time. Maybe its a sign my body is back to normal. O was actually comparing my chart and i might have low progesterone so i guess im going to have to take something either vitex or red blossom. Have to say i do keep thinking maybe as i suppose im late but ive def got af pains fingers crossed they just go lol


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> Nah i dont temp during af. Although i was good and temped at the beginning sometimes i dont bother syarting to temp a week before o. But thsts because i cant sleep when i temp lol. If you are still seeing your doc soon i suppose you will have to start once af finishes. Yeah my temps are still up and my acheyness was gone, but its back like a heavy feeling on my cervix. No boob ache like i normally get before af. Actually last 2 cycles ive started spotting 10dpo and af 11 dpo so im further than last time. Maybe its a sign my body is back to normal. O was actually comparing my chart and i might have low progesterone so i guess im going to have to take something either vitex or red blossom. Have to say i do keep thinking maybe as i suppose im late but ive def got af pains fingers crossed they just go lol

I dont sleep well when Im temping, either. Sometimes, Ill wake in the middle of the night and temp half asleep and I think it messes with my temps when I temp at normal time :laugh2: What makes you think you have low progesterone? When are you going to test again? I bought a crap ton of OPKS and HPT for this cycle. I prepared to test every day! :laugh2:


----------



## ms sunshine

Well low progesterone because it was at the beginning wuite close to the coverline i was looking at similar charts and it looked like it was but now its going up and up. I wish i had done an opk that was pos this cycle as I'm 3 days late. Makes me wonder did i do something wrong and i o'd later but looking at my chart and i cant see that i could have o'd later. I was going to test on sat givr a chance for my hormones to get with it but im having bad back ache at the bottom of my spine. I do have a bad back there any way as it has a curve but it could also be af back ache. The cramps in my stomach have gone though. I just dont want a bfp that turns cp again so. Im in 2 minds id like to know so test sat and give it a week or 2 or at least until the back ache goes and i actually have some symptoms. When i was rushing round today did feel funny not completely light headed but a bit weird. And yesterday morning too and it lasted a while. But its not full on pregnancy symptoms to me my son cohld have just give me his cold. I wish i just got rid of the back ache and bring on the morning sickness then id be happy lol


----------



## Holliems

Omg I don't know how you can't be peeing on sticks right now! The suspense is killing me!! 13 DPO! You should get a decent line right now if you are! I'm voting you're pregnant! How can you wait?! Haha test!!


----------



## ms sunshine

lol i know im driving myself nuts... this morning i noticed a tiny spot though but my underwear was brown but the cm for the rest of the day even first thing this morning was perfectly clear so bit weird. even when i was on red clover and my cycles were longer af would have started today so even if i o'd later than i think im def late. im going to give it a week so if anything happens at least i dont know for sure... tbh i think i am pg. back ache and cramps have completely gone


----------



## Holliems

You're torturing me by not testing:laugh2: Looking at your chart and the fact that you're late I think you're pregnant too. I'd be surprised if you weren't!


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah still late but cant tell if ive spotted some more brown cm when i wipe its clear but looks slightly brown on underwear... Giing to test as soon as theres no more spotting. Got a feeling since its brown it old blood from implantation but i also brown spot before af. Just wish id have bought opks so i knew when i o'd lol


----------



## Holliems

The odds are definitely in your favor at the moment. If it were me, I would be itching to test. I'm excited to find out the results! I'm still waiting to O. DH comes home tomorrow. I haven't taken an OPK yet today. I'm hoping I get a negative. We will be cutting it close this cycle. To be honest, I'm still on the fence about having another kid. If DH already had children I probably wouldn't want another. I'd love to see him as a daddy though and I bet he'd make a pretty one! Do you think you'll test before the weekend? How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## ms sunshine

We started trying in march i think and in may i got a faint line that diseapeared didnt really know what a chemical was until then tbh. Sort of why im a bit cautious id only be 4 and a half weeks. Probably wont this weekend as i had another brown spot this morning. Cant figure out why as rest of the day is normal but its th e same first thing every morning. A bit of me cant believe it would happen twice last time it took over year think it was about 15 months. 

I think if you stop broodyness will hit lol i thought about taking a few months off but realised i couldnt do it. No 2 will be our last though as hubby is 40 and says he wouldnt be able to cope with the night feeds if it was left much longer lol how long have you got left until you o?


----------



## Holliems

My DH is younger than I am and thinks we have all the time in the world to have a baby. Ive told him that we have to be proactive at my age, but he says he's happy with me and the girls. Which is super sweet...but like I said, hes young. I worry that oneday he will want his own kid really bad and when he gets to that point, I wont be able to have one. I dont want to have one after 40. I knew it might take some time. I dont think that I will go as far as IUI or IVF. I dont know if I will ask an OB for help. I may just ask her to check my tubes and other things. But as far as I know, I can still have babies. If I have to be honest, I think what is keeping it from happening is probably my smoking habit on top of my age. And I worry, a lot, about miscarrying if I DO end up pregnant because I smoke. With my girls, I smoked but it was easier for me to quit knowing it could hurt the babies. I guess I just have to do it. 

I cant wait to see your test when you take it. I hope this is it for you! I really think you might be pregnant. I dont know about the spotting. I dont remember having that when I was pregnant. I do remember my periods before I found out were weird. Knowing that you can spot and bleed when pregnant, I now think thats what was going on. So yea..I think spotting and not starting is a good sign. Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Holliems

Oh I forgot to add...Im not sure when Im going to O. FF says tomorrow but I havent gotten a +OPK yet. Not even close to one!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well had a pink spot little worrird had this last time and af arrived in 2 days. Just been looking up ib and its unlikely with the pink. I know from my first pregnancy i bled right througj as my cervix was erroded but sort of braced for the worst. I can feel a pinch on one side which i remember frommy first pregnancy but thats it for signs. My eczema is coming which might sound weird but i get it before af. Guess i will know soon enough. Maybe my chart is wrong and i o'd later i just felt pregnant. What will be will be i guess. If it doesnt work im taking red clover and getting loads opks and just get back to trying. 

My mum had 4 kids and smokes quite heavy and we were all ok lol yeah know what you mean i wouldnt want ivf or anything more into herbal stuff. But ehen in quit i went cold turkey drove me nuts it was more at the times i smoked as it was such a routine


----------



## Holliems

Do you think maybe you Oed on CD23? I read on here that some girls bleed red for a couple of days in early pregnancy. Its been so long since Ive been pregnant, I dont remember if I spotted or what. What medicine are you on, again? Progesterone? What does that do?

DH is home. Yay! Ofcourse, I got down to business as soon as he showered :laugh2: Ive been taking OPKs but havent gotten one thats even close to positive. Im wondering if its the brand. Ive never used Clinical Guard before. I should have spent a couple of extra dollars and gotten Wandfos. Sigh oh well. Next month, I dont plan on using Opks. I might not even temp, to be honest. Ill see what my temps tell me this cycle and then decide. 

Off subject...Im dreading his mother visiting. Shes nice but loud and I cant get a word in, she talks SO much. Ugh...dreading it. haha


----------



## ms sunshine

No not taking meds bit wondered if i had low progesterone. But if o'd later in the cycle my temps would be normal. So yeah im thinking i o'd later. I dont normally have a cycle this long though but i guess it happens. Still no af had a few cramps psmall bit of like pink string and a lot of brown cm. So this could be in or early af. If its af just wish it would hurry. 

Ahh glad hes home hope you catch that egg how long is he back for. Good luck with his mum lol hoe will you guys spend Christmas does he get to come home? Or dont you know yet. 

I bought one brand of opks that gave me about 4 positives a month lol they were cheap nasties from ebay. Well next month I will probably just temp around o just to confirm i have o'd and thats it so its only about a week of temping so i can get some sleep. And opks.


----------



## Holliems

He's military and had to go to the shooting range for shooting scores. That was 40 mins out so he stayed with someone who lived closer so I wouldn't have to wake at 2am. He was gone for two weeks. He's back now for good. 

I haven't gotten a positive opk yet so I don't think I'll miss the egg. We BDed a lot last night to catch up for lost time :laugh2: His mother will be here tomorrow evening. Uuugh. 

How much long has this cycle been for you? Mine have been 28 to 31 days which I've read is normal for them to vary a few days. I may not temp after ovulation either because of sleep. What time do you wake up to temp?


----------



## ms sunshine

My cycle is about 30 to 32 normally and im on 35. My lp used to be 11 but went to 10. When i take out the cm which i put in as no opks my o is 7 days later so im still i think 3 days late. Cant remember exactly but im going to amend it to the later o date as the worse case scenario. 

Well my temp time is crazy. It is normally between 2 and 4 and what ever time it is i use a calculator and set it so its all 7am. My temps arent always accurate though as last night i only had 4 hours sleep as the wind kept my little guy awake so its a lot lower than it should have been. Might not bother temping tomorrow if af arrives it arrives im too tired to temp lol

How longs his mom staying and you guys got any plans?


----------



## ms sunshine

Just changed my chart it now says 11 dpo so we shall see what happens. I guess I will know for sure tomorrow morning. Theres no pink now its all brown (i know tmi lol) so i stilk have my fingers crosses its ib since maybe i o'd late


----------



## Holliems

His mom will be here for 7 days for Thanksgiving. I'm not even a fan of that holiday. I've never really celebrated it. I can't stand the traditional foods made. Blehh:laugh2: And getting together with a lot of family is so uncomfortable to me. Even though it'll just be his mom, it'll feel like I have 20 people in the house :laugh2: 

If you're so late what are you waiting for!? Test!! I'll be so disappointed if you don't get your BFP. I feel invested haha. I'm actually feeling less enthusiastic this cycle. Not sure why. Any time I have to wake in the middle of the night or I wake up tired in the morning, I think..If you have a baby, it'll be like this every night for years. :laugh2: Plus I get up crazy early during the week to get DH and DD off to work and school...how will I cope being pregnant and tired?! We're still trying though. Just not as gunho about it.


----------



## Holliems

Just saw your chart. That...sucks. : /


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah cant believe it. I thought i had implantation stabby pains the lot must have all been wishful thinking. The worst part is my next af date according to ff is Christmas eve lol so could have morning sickness or be a psycho with pms lol. 

I know what you mean mybson has just stopped teething and i do keep thinking do i really want a few more years of no sleep. Ivr not even had 1 year of good sleep but i just dont want to be trying ina few years and i know si my hubby wont. He would happily stop at just the 1 but i think i woukd regret it. I suppose the thing is in your twenties you can think and put it off but now im 36 ive just gotta go for it. The though of labour again and the stress of pregnancy makes me think i must be crazy. I had a stressful pregnancy and i do keep thinking couldbi really go through that again but I suppose every pregnancy is different and its unlikely to be bad again. 

Maybe all the temping and opks have taken the fun out of it for you. Thats why instopped using them a while ago hubbyvwas saying its clinical (but now i use them and hide them lol) and temping is bloody exhausting. I know what you mean though if i get pg now i will have a new born and 3 year old and i just know inwill be flat out exhausted. Hubby works shifts so wont get much help but I suppose you just get through it. I hope I will anyway lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Stupid keyboard on phone with all those typos lolthe keys are tiny keep hitting 2 at a time


----------



## Holliems

My first pregnancy I was a mad woman. Very moody. And by moody I mean I was a witch....always. :laugh2: Baby had a bad heart and I tried to not get so attached during pregnancy. Labor was 41 hours and I had pp really bad. When I got pregnant again I was scared the whole way. But the pregnancy was so easy. No symptoms at all. Labor was only 8 hours. Didn't hurt too bad and I had no pp after. It was ideal from start to finish. And it was easy for me to get up every few hours to feed baby. I think because I was older and experienced it was easier. But now I'm old (37) :laugh2: and I'm not sure it'll be as easy.


----------



## ms sunshine

aw is that baby with the heart problem your eldest is she okay now?

they say the first labour is normally the longest. i went in to have a water birth and ended up with an epidural and nearly emergency c sec as he got stuck as he was side on. his heart kept stopping during labour was pretty horrible. just keep thinking it cant be like that again. 

sounds like you really need to think about it is it something you really want especially if he is happy just as you guys are. if you were to stop do you think you would regret it? thats normally how i work it out if its something i would regret then i usually go for it... but dont say you're old, im not that far behind and i dont want to be old lol we will just need lots more coffee to cope than we used to thats all lol


----------



## Holliems

Yea it was my eldest. She's ok now. Dr say it was something that babies with her condition grow out of. But it was scary. They were talking about giving her a pace maker it she didn't. I think I might regret not having another and maybe that's why I want to go for it. I think in the future hell want one really bad and by that time I won't be able too. I got a positive opk last night and a pre o dip yesterday. I'm hoping that means I'm ovulating today or tomorrow. Im went ahead and BDed with DH last night at bedtime. Im going to skip tonight. 

His mom is here. It's already exhausting. :laugh2:


----------



## Holliems

I think I'm finally 1dpo today. It's about time! I was getting impatient. I woke up at 230 this morning instead of 5 so I decided to temp and correct it in an adjuster. Yesterday, I happened to use a Softcup after BD (I hadn't used any this cycle) and I woke up to see I had been paid child support early. Let's hope the cards are in my favor all around this cycle! Mil bought me a vap pen to help me quit smoking so maybe it's a sigh :laugh2: I was so ready to get O over with. We didn't BD a lot but timing was good.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well fingers crossed you get that egg. I think waiting for o is the worst. I hate long cycles got about 2 weeks to go. I havnt taken red clover this cycle sort of forgot and ow its too late your supposed to do it 1st day of af until o so last chance of trying without any herbs and stuff. Ididnt use my soft cup last month wasnt brave enough lol should do this cycle. Hope it works for you so many others said it worked 1st time


----------



## Holliems

I'm wondering if taking my temp at 230 and adjusting it made it wrong some how? I mean, I'm assuming I DID O yesterday because of OPKs and the temp adjustment. I'm going to see what the two next day's say. I'll probably stop tempting after that. 

Off subject, I put the tree up today lol. I just couldn't wait. It's only two days early. All Christmas shopping is done except dhs and stocking and Santa wrapping paper. I buy the super shinny for his. It's probably the last she'll believe in Santa. :(


----------



## ms sunshine

Looks like you have def o'd you got your solid cross hairs. Have you stopped temoing now? 

Ohhh my tree is going up on sunday and i cant wait. We've done most of our shopping but going out tomorrow to Liverpool as they have massive german markets on with loads of traditional toys and decorations its so cute just really love going. Its been really nice this year as my son actually know Christmas and that theres magic so the build up is just really good this year


----------



## Holliems

I might stop temping. I woke up three times checking the clock to see if it was time to temp. I may have even done it once haha.

DHs mom is getting on my nerves so bad. She's here until Monday. Ugh!! She keeps making plans and conveniently leaving me out of them. It's irritating.


----------



## ms sunshine

Sorry had a crazy few days Christmas shopping and helpibg my mum. Shes been really ill a few weeks ago as she had low potassium. No idea how apparently it can just happen. So been running round like a headless chicken. 

Ugh that woukd do my head in not cool being left out. Are you going to hint anything to her or just keep it in? How long is she there for? 

So any symptoms yet? Whats ur dpo? 

I am still no where near o lol i wish i had a short cycle. 

Know what you mean i do exactly the same thing and im. Not sure if it throws it off. I hate temping so much lol im enjoying the break from it. I got a week left before i start


----------



## Holliems

She finally went home this morning. I said something to my DH about her trying to leave me out. He thought I was being silly. Maybe I was. I dunno. 

6 DPO tonight. Boobs started getting sore today. Lots of cm. Don't know what kind. I've just noticed a wet spot in underwear. Been gassy. And a little crampy. VERY pissy :laugh2: I've been tired but since his mom was here, we've been more active. 

My chart looks weird. I don't know what to make of it. I keep saying I'm not going to temp in the morning but I wake up curious what it will be haha. I'm obsessed.


----------



## ms sunshine

god this website is driving me nuts with the stupid nutella pop up, it wipes everything i typed yesterday lol.

that 2nd dip in ur bbt looks interesting. i usually get 1 about 3dpo, which is too early but your 2nd one is roughly the time of implant isnt it so fingers crossed for you. i know what you mean i always say as soon as i get my crosshairs on ff im stopping as i need sleep but i always carry on lol 

hubby is ill, so im glad he is getting ill this week and not next week, something always happens around the time of o to make it difficult. and my broodyness is through the roof my friend has just had a baby and is dressing the poor thing in elf costumes. it is seriously cute (but feel these photos will be brought out to show future girlfiends lol) im starting to get my pre o stings, which i get a few days before proper o pains. have you tested yet?


----------



## Holliems

Yea...I've been obsessing over faint lines all day. If I had gotten a faint line on ONE test I'd shrug it off, but I used 3 brands. Two cheapie sand a FRER. Not sure if I should expect a darker line tomorrow or if I'm going to feel silly for thinking it could actually be the start of a BFP. 

I don't really have any symptoms. But my temp was up this morning and I've had a headache all day. Boobs hurt. AF should be here by next Wednesday I think. 

DH doesn't see anything. Maybe I have line eye? 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/CA731C9B-A436-4619-9648-B0F867329839_zpsnwbbdtxy.jpg


----------



## Holliems

I wonder if insomnia is a symptom of pregnancy. I haven't been able to sleep all week. I go to bed around 9, wake up between 230 and 3. My head has been killing me for two days. 

I took another cheapie this morning. Looks positive but I don't think theses tests are reliable. I hear they give false positives. I guess I'll go out and get another FRER today. 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/16BA7799-5CE7-4EFE-9B66-7B68DFCD73A7_zpspbead75m.jpg


----------



## ms sunshine

They are def positive i can see lines in the first group in the top and bottom ones and in the 2nd set in all 3 woo hoo. Hope your next test is a bit clearer but im sure its there. Ur temp has gone up again as well another sign. Ohhh so excited for the next tests


----------



## ms sunshine

Zooming in im sure thats a bfp congrats :)


----------



## Holliems

I forgot to update. I got a BFP this morning I didn't have to squint for! So now I am sure I'm pregnant. I had a Drs appointment already scheduled for Wednesday. I guess I'll go in and let them know and go from there. 

Even though I am surprised...I think watching faint lines grow darker take some excitement out of it. 

When I tested this morning I was expecting to realize yesterday's test was an indent. But got this!
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/AC2EA1FE-20D3-4B03-AA57-1870255EE3CC_zpsnp0tjdmj.jpg


----------



## ms sunshine

Woo hoo congrats. Well dpnt forget to stpp taking your temp as your temp will go erratic now your pg and can make you panic. Your due date musy be end of aug i imagine


----------



## ms sunshine

Did u do anything different or use a softcup? And how do you feel excited nervous or everything in one? And is your otherr half excited?


----------



## Holliems

Im more than happy to leave temping behind! Although...I temped this morning out of habit. :blush: I took my last test this morning too. I dont plan on taking anymore. But I wanted to show DH that I really am pregnant :laugh2: 

The first test, at 9DPO, he didnt believe me. It was really faint and he kept saying that I didnt know for sure. Yesterday, he said the same thing but as the day went on I could tell he was starting to believe me because the test was, obviously, darker. Todays test, even darker, I left in the bathroom for him to see when he wakes up. Theres no denying it. He hasnt acted super excited. I think he may be in shock. :laugh2:

I didnt really do anything different this cycle. I temped, used my opks, and BDed before and after O as usual. I used ONE soft cup. And Im pretty sure that was the second day we BDed. That was two days before O. I wore the soft cup over night. I really didnt think it was going to happen. When his mom was here, we drank...a lot. Had fun. I got out of the house and walked way more than I do on a normal day. (Touristy stuff with his mom) Maybe it was getting my blood flowing. 

I had wasted and took all my tests way too early. I wasnt going to try again next month. I was getting ready to call my OB and reschedule my pap smear appointment because I was to start my AF on that day. Now, Im just going to go to the appointment (Wednesday) and let her know Im pregnant. I should be 15 DPO by then.


----------



## Holliems

Now that I think about it...DH was away for two weeks before O. So his sperm was saved up...and maybe shot further :laugh2:


----------



## ms sunshine

lol well maybe letting my hubby have the week off bding with flu isnt a bad thing then .... well def going to give the soft cup a go had it ages now just bit worried in case it gets stuck lol not sure if im brave enough for over night might stick it in and try it for a little bit tomorrow just to get the hang of it. yeah your hubby prob is shocked hes gone from having his soldiers tested to you being pg in a matter of weeks lol have you told your girls yet or you going to wait a bit?


----------



## Holliems

I was scared the Softcups would get stuck too lol. It's really easy to get in and out. The worst part is when you take it out, it's messy. I can only imagine using them during your period...getting blood everywhere lol. 

No I haven't told the girls yet. I'm going to wait until I'm sure it will stick.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well read the instructions said to clean it so i imagine its like sterilising lol no idea so going to do that and have it ready for next time. I can see a line an opk without having to squint but don think its even half way yet so reckon probably o at weekend. Started bbt this morning... Yay. 

So any pg symptoms yet or is it the headache still


----------



## Holliems

Wash it first? Is it a Softcup? Mine can individually wrapped like pads. Are you using a mooncup? 

No symptoms still but Some cramps and sore boobs. Been a bit irritable. I'm not sure if I'm tired because I'm pregnant or because I don't feel like I'm sleeping well. I wake up in the middle of the night pissy and wanting to hit DH because he's snoring lol. 

I want to test again but can't buy a test for a while. It doesn't seem real yet but at the same time it feels so final. 

I don't miss bbt at all!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Ahh after google search it is a mooncup. I thought I ordered a softcup. Tried to use it but felt really weird so took it out. 

Think o in the next few days got a near pos opk. 

Ahh my hubby is a snorer ive had to sleep downstairs hes that bad. Theres a apray u can get but be wont even try it see if it stops it. Tols him i will just have ro keep givinf him elbow to ribs when he starts then lol


----------



## Holliems

The past few days DH has fallen to sleep on the couch while watching tv. I've left him there. I slept so good haha. 

Yea those moon ups look uncomfortable! You can't tell when you're wearing a softcup. 

When do you think you'll O?


----------



## ms sunshine

Ff has gone crazy i have a straight line for tomorrow but no coverline. So o is def tomorrow according to ff. My opk was crazy dark nearly black never seen that before lol well I was pg last time but i cant be. So hopefully will bd tomorrow and Sunday and that should cover it. 

So its official you are pregnant and late woo hoo. Did you see your doc did she book you in for your appointments and ultra sound (i take it you have a 10 week scan like here?)


----------



## Holliems

It may be because you don't have a lot of temps recorded yet. I've never seen FF do that. 

The clinic I had pregnancy confirmed at classed me as high risk because of a couple of losses I had years ago. Long story but I felt like they were pushing me out of the clinic. But...the upside is I'll be closely monitored and probably more scans! 

Here in the U.S., we usually get our first scans between 7-9 weeks for dating and making sure it's not ectopic (I assume) I would hate to wait until 12 weeks. I'd go crazy :laugh: I'm trying to keep myself from growing attached to the idea of having a baby. It's so early still. Honestly, it was the worst time to get pregnant. But I didn't think it would happen so fast! 7 months from now, DH gets out of the military and we'll be driving 2000 miles home. I don't know where we'll live yet and neither of us will have jobs. I'm freaking out inside.


----------



## ms sunshine

Tbh i know what you mean thats why sometimes i can take a test and others im just too nervous since my chemical. Im just scarwd i will get excited again. But its good you are getting the extra scans will be peace of mind. But my god thats a lot to think about. But at least this way at least you can plan if it happened 5 months from now you may hve had to change what you were doing last minute. 

Ive still not o'd my funky red line has gone lol ive got another dark pos opk and mega cramps today so got feeling (though ff will probably disagree) it will be at some point today if not already as i had such a sharp stab on one side. My temp has shot up already so will see what it does tomorrow and if my opk os paler.


----------



## Holliems

You are probably Oing today!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope so i hate all this waiting


----------



## Holliems

The waiting is the worst!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hows things with you? Ive give up bbt this cycle my lo has kept me up most nights with his cough so dont even know my dpo. And now ive caught his cold. Need to get better hubby finishes work on Friday ans habe atudf to do for Christmas


----------



## Holliems

I've been coming in here looking at your chart to see if you've Oed yet. I couldn't make it out. I guess because you threw bbt to the wind! 

I'm feeling ok. Boobs are ginormous! I've been cramping on and off. I'm just now feeling the urge to pee a lot. Been super sleepy too...and super pissy with DH. Not sure if that's hormones or because he gets on my nerves:laugh2: my first appointment will be at 7 weeks. So in two weeks. I'm ready to get it done and I'm super nervous. I don't know why I feel doomed lol. Maybe I should stay off this site until I get to 12 weeks. But then who would I talk to about pregnancy?! 

I've been trying really hard to cut down on cigarettes. Ugh. It sucks. Do you think you've Oed already?


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah i reckon im about 5dpo think i o'd the day of my 2nd pos opk. i have had a temp increase but i just dont think i temped long enough before o. im going to play with the settings see if it can use other signs and tests instead of basing it on bbt.

how come you feel doomed? everything must be going in the right direction if you are getting symptoms. i know from my last pregnancy the 1st tri part of this site scared the s**t out of me as everyone posted losses and problems and it just added to the stress so i would avoid it if i was u, i wish i had lol. 

have you tried patches? i went cold turkey when i quit smoking i wanted to kill people and was a proper psycho when it was time that i would normally smoke it was the worst.


----------



## Holliems

I think you are right. I need to stay out of the first tri section. I had mentioned being worried in another post and some chick tried reassuring me then added "but I know girls who's had them at 9 and 12 weeks". Wth? :laugh2: Plus, I see all the losses in the signatures. It makes me feel like I'm next. 

I took a test last night just to see a second line. It was really dark. So then I started comparing tests of mine with girls who've had miscarriages. I'm obsessed! 

Are you waiting for a late AF to test or are you going to test early?


----------



## ms sunshine

I might test this weekend as i guess it should have implanted by then if it has and then Christmas eve to make sure i can drink. 

Yeah and tbh its something you can do without the stress. When i get a bfp im only going to look in at 2nd and 3rd tri theyre so much happier pictures of nurseries and stuff. I did tests right through pregnancy randomly with opks not because i was paranoid but because i saw it on someones site or blog about how dark they go i was obsessed with that. Though she took it to the next level and also used milk she leaked and put that onto an opk lol.


----------



## Holliems

Omg breast milk?! Ew lol!!


----------



## ms sunshine

well i must be 6dpo or 7 and i had discoloured wee when i wiped you know when its sort of pink but its in urine, second time watery cm with a load of stringy blood in it and 3rd discoloured wee. every time i think ib but its af come early dont know why its doing this. all the time since af came back after having aidan not had any problem, but this is the 3rd time this year (ok first was from being terrified of flying so i didnt o) so now its worrying. just have a feeling baby no 2 might not be on the cards. si my hubby said maybe its this flu but i wasnt ill at the time of o, but my son was the one that was poorly not me. so dont know. need time for it to sink in. was one thing af arriving early at 9dpo but this early isnt good. ugh im just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Holliems

Last cycle AF came early for me too. Thought it was weird. I also gave up at 8 DPO. ...So maybe you did it this month! Don't give up just yet. You really never know. All we can do is BD when we think we O and wait.


----------



## ms sunshine

Im just worried a 7 dpo isn't normal. I dont think i did o. Ive had 1 medium day of af one heavy 1 hardly anything. Last time I had that i didnt o. I dont know if its my age or somethings messed up, i never had this before supplements. But for mybown sanity im putting it down to maybe i had flu at around rhe the time i o'd. I know i took some steong cocodamol as I was so achey was the only thing to make me feel human again. Ive looked it up and theres a lot of women asking that question but official medical stuff says either cocodamol doesnt shorten lp or theres bot enough evidence. Ive only been prescribed these this year for my back so im wondering if its these that have messed my cycle up. So ive decides to have the next cycle or 2 with no pain meds see if that sorts it out if not then im going back on red clover since i get pg on that last time and it made my cycle like clock work. 

Anyway how is things with you?


----------



## Holliems

Maybe all the supplements are making your cycle wonky? I only took maca root one cycle. I stopped taking it because it made me feel like I was going to shit my pants for a week! :laugh2: I Oed the cycle after but I think it was late..I'd have to go back and look at FF. 

I'm still struggling with smoking. I've cut down a lot. Went two days without but I was miserable. Some days I feel pregnant (cramps and tired). Other days I feel completely normal. I haven't had any morning sickness. None of it feels real. My first appointment is in 7 days. I'm hoping I get a scan. Unfortunately DH won't be able to go with me because youngest daughter is on school holiday and I don't want her to know. I'm half tempted to tell her there might be something in there so DH can go in with me. Then again...if they do a vaginal scan, that's one more thing I'd have to explain to daughter lol. Maybe I'll tell her. I dunno.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw hope theres some way he can make the scan though at leaat there is another at 20 weeks. I think when i had a scan at 5 weeks it was vaginal. My god uncomfortable lol 7 week was easy just a normal belly one. Fingers crossed its just a belly one for you. 

I didnt really get ms with aidan 1 half day of nausea and in 2nd tri teavel sickness every now and then. So hope no ms carries on for you. You know when I get pg i might pay for an early scan to put my mind at rest. Seems a great idea and you can enjoy the rest of 1st tri. Have you any cravings yet? Hope you any your family have a great Christmas


----------



## Holliems

I'm going to end up getting a private scan at some point. Probably more than one. I found a place that will do a 15 scan for $37 dollars. And then you get money off a 3D scan if you go back. Until I see it, I don't think it will feel real. Fingers crossed I get an early scan Monday. Oh...I did end up telling my youngest. I explained it doesn't always result in a baby. I said sometimes a seed that makes a baby falls out. I couldn't think of any other way to explain it lol. 

I hope you and your family have a good Christmas too. Do you have big plans? I'm hoping we find some lights to look at. I still haven't wrapped hurts. That's going to be tricky.


----------



## ms sunshine

was the scan today? hope the little ones ok. aww not an easy thing to explain to someone young. so can your dh go with you now?

no big plans this year. is a bit of a weird one, my dad died last christmas eve so wasnt sure how it was going to be but was actually really good think i was so busy didnt have time to think. we laid some flowers down for him and then just tried to make it as fun as possible for d. and just seen loads of family so was pretty good. how was yours?

took a hpt today as had weird o cramps. thought it was too early to o but opk and hpt is neg. think the last time i didnt o i had early cramps that lasted ages as i was worried what it was so guess it was what ever happened last cycle.


----------



## Holliems

Sorry to hear of your dad. :/

The scan went ok. I measured at 7 weeks. The hb was only 118 though. But the lady said it was normal and will speed up? I think I'm going to book a private scan for 9 weeks to check on it. I was actually surprised to hear there was a heartbeat. I had convinced myself I wasn't really pregnant lol. I still didn't see a dr. That's next month sometime. 

So..you took a hpt or opk today?


----------



## Holliems

I've done nothing but searches on heart rates at 7 weeks all day. From what I ve been reading, 118 is way too slow. I'm going to book another scan for next week. I don't have a good feeling about it.


----------



## ms sunshine

I had a scan anz im suee there waaa heart beat ut cant remember what it was. Can you speak to a doc over the phone to check? 

I did both opk and hpt both neg lol was weird this cramping must just be because of what ever happened last cycle. I either didnt o or had a short lp. 


I would try and get an appointment with a doc before your scan. I was terrible in my pregnancy with Google and it brought a lot of unnecessary worry. I know first tri is stressful but the quicker you speak to a doc least you won't be panicing as she might be right. Really hope everything's ok.


----------



## ms sunshine

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/919551-babys-heart-beat-6-7-week-scan.html

Found this she has the same hb and there is a pic of a baby as her avatar so it must have been ok (was originally posted a few yrs ago.)


----------



## Holliems

I booked a scan for Tuesday. But they don't give heart rates. Just let you look and listen. I might cancel it because what's the point then? But...if I see it's grown, maybe I'll feel better. I'd call a dr but I haven't seen one yet and I don't know who I'd call. I'll call around tomorrow and see if I get anywhere. 

Honestly, being pregnant this time around is so much more stressful than the others. If it doesn't work out I don't think I'll try again. I'm sure it's just the fear of the unknown, but I'm starting to second think what I've gotten myself into. Typical of me lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol bless. Im sure it will be ok tpu have had bad experiences and im sure if i get pg i willbe the same. After i gave birth i couldnt wee and i googled so much when a nurse came o had fifty questions drove the and me nuts lol i had a really nad pregnancy and i fell in love with him early and it was horrible so i do get it. I think you can see the heartbeat though and compare the size so it might give some comfort. Id probably do it but im a panicer. So I would probably need to. I think once you can feel the baby move in a few weeks then you feel a bit better you will know he/she is ok. Its the only thing i miss.


----------



## Holliems

I can't wait to start feeling it move. I only like it in the second tri though. Eventually it feels like an alien trying to get out of my belly.


----------



## ms sunshine

lol thats exactly what i said its like an alien. yeah i liked 2nd tri 3rd tri was ok until i found pregnancy yoga and my god it made my back feel normal again only for a while but it was so lovely, made 3rd tri much easier. your supposed to be able to do some of it while you're in labour but who ever can do it with contractions i take my hat off to them lol


----------



## Holliems

I've never had a natural labor. I was induced both times. I'm nervous about whether or not I'd even recognize labor unless I was told by a dr what was going on. 

I rescheduled my scan appointment for Friday. I want it to be as close to 9 weeks as I could wait. I'm going to a different place because it's only $20. I've got to drive half an hour though for a 5 minute scan lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

does the new place do the heart beat or is it just a scan? will be good to see how much the baby has grown. Have you had any nausea or anything yet?

Think Ive finally o'd had massive dip in bbt yesterday but opk was neg, had a pos opk this morning but my temp has shot up so I imagine either it was a 1 off temp or maybe i o'd during the night as its supposed to be the day after a pos opk isnt it. i dont feel any cramps today but had a lot at bedtime managed to dtd yesterday as i knew there would be no time today and tomorrow as its my sons 3rd birthday. cant believe he is 3. so today we are picking up his cake and wrapping his presents which unfortunately we have left to the last minute but after wrapping loads of christmas presents i really hate wrapping lol and tomorrow its a busy day taking him on activity centre then his party (small family one but he will have fun) so im just glad i will be in with a shot. i didnt think i would o until fri so thought i had loads of time. fingers crossed 2 more high temps so i know i have def o'd


----------



## Holliems

It definitely looks like you Oed. 

I'm so tired. Ugh. It's been storming all day but I haven't been able to nap because mil has been blowing up my phone lol. I got the scan yesterday. I heard the heart but I can tell if it's faster because I didn't hear it the first time. I called clinic and they moved my appointment to next Friday. So now I don't have to wait until 12 weeks to be seen which I thought was bs lol. The baby looked a little bigger but I don't know if it's supposed to be bigger. I think it is. But I could just be freaking myself out. I really think I should stay off this site. It makes me worry seeing what others go through. 

Are you taking supplements this cycle? You know, the month I conceived I didn't get O pains or sore boobs. Maybe this is your month!
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/F814E447-8571-4DB5-9EDD-323609CB6BB9_zpsqkn89ind.jpg


----------



## ms sunshine

Well if u disappear for a while id understand 1st tri is a nightmare. I went through bad stuff and when ibwas reading other ppls problems my anxiety went through the roof. I didnt mind the 2nd tri forum its all about the clothes and nurseries but 3rd tri made it seem real talking about birth plans lol scared me a bit but probably because i didnt know what to expect. 

I hope it is fed up a bit jeep thinking of giving up but im at an age where it might not happen if i do leave it. Not sure whats going on my opk was darker than yesterday loads darker than test line and i had such a sharp stab. Took my breathe. And typical my son wanted to bounce on me lol he picks his moments. So I'd say if it hasnt yet it did today. 

Not just saying it but the fact u could hear the hb is really good i was told you cant always hear it at the 10 wk scan as its early. What a magical moment it is when you hear it. I think its a really good sign that everything is well. Aw such a cute pic


----------



## Holliems

I wouldnt give up. If anything NTNP but knowing when your Oing, how can you NOT be trying and then symptom spot? I still wonder if I did the right thing by getting pregnant. I guess it's natural to second guess yourself, I dunno. Things with me and DH, from the beginning, has moved REALLY fast. Most of our dating relationship, he was stationed in Japan. Within weeks of him being back in the states, we got married and moved 3000 miles from everyone I knew. It's been hard for me to adjust. Then when Im 8 months along we move to TX?! Ugh. Just thinking about it stresses me out. It's useless talking to him about it. Sometimes I think he's so stupid. Like, nothing he says has any thinking behind it. I cant help but to wonder WTH did I do? 

I hope that once I have this baby in my arms it all makes sense to me.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well finally got my cross hairs so ive def o'd amd im 4dpo going to test 8dpo. So thank god no more bbt for now far too tired lol my don woke up for 3 hours during the night and went back to sleep for an hr so tired but at least he should sleep tonight. I hope. 

You have so much on your plate with moving and baby no wonder its confusing. Why what is he saying thats annoying? Hopefully it will all come together


----------



## Holliems

Hows everything going? Did you already stop taking your temp? lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Well ive done a test think im going mad thought i could see a line but its so faint it must be an evap or something. Can only see it in some light but i saw it again in the photos but from far away not close up. Either that or its because i know where the lone should be. I looked earlier and couldnt see a line lol god knows. Next test on sunday if im late though its gonna drive me nuts
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1452792849973.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 3









sketch-1452792935001.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i hate bbt cant wait to bin the thermometer lol


----------



## Holliems

I cant tell because the pics are so small. Can you upload them bigger?


----------



## ms sunshine

No ive had to crop them or the pic would be too big. Wish they would allow bigger pics. Will try and squish the pic on my laptop later will just loose some quality


----------



## ms sunshine

This is one of the first photos I took forgot about it but think its a bit clearer i can see something but cant tell if its indent looks a bit pink but not sure guess will have to wait to be sure
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1452812406755.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Holliems

I enlarged the first one you posted, on my phone. I see a faint like on it. How many DPO are you?


----------



## ms sunshine

im 8 today. ff changed my o day if you go by the first date i would be 11 but i think it looked right to me when it changed. dont really have any symptoms so i wonder if its an indent line. id rather have a sept or oct baby than another one near christmas as its a lot christmas then a birthday a few weeks after. glad you can see something though was wondering if it was line eye lol


----------



## Holliems

I dunno. If I had to guess I'd say you are 11. Still, chart looks good. Getting ready to go to appointment. Getting another scan later tonight. I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## ms sunshine

Good luck hope little bean is ok am sure he or she is. Do you get to hear the hb at this one?


----------



## Holliems

Just left Drs. Midwife found hb with the Doppler right away! She said its in the 160s :). My scan isn't until 7 so still a few hours away. I'm so excited now that I know all is ok. She also ordered my genetic testing. So I go in Monday and do that. It's starting to feel more real. 

When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## Holliems

https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/D477FDD8-3544-4A25-B4EE-928EA7C1B17F_zpsxx6zfguq.jpg


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw so happy little bean is healthy hope its put your mind at ease now you know the hb and size is healthy. Are you going to do a gender scan at 20 wk as well. 

Think i will test on sunday will be 10 dpo so i am normally achey by then if af is on its way and if i feel that then i will just save the test for about 14 dpo as af is always here by then


----------



## Holliems

Yea, I think I get a NT scan at 20 weeks...I think. Or is that 16? I'll know Monday when I make the appointment. I'm dreading doing bloods tomorrow. ...now that I think about it though, I think it's a holiday.


----------



## ms sunshine

good luck with your blood tomorrow.

bfn today was afternoon wee so maybe that was naughty but i couldnt wait lol few twinges so maybe af is arriving tomorrow. if it doesnt next test will be wed as i only have 1 left


----------



## Holliems

Ah that stinks! How long have you been trying, again? Maybe you should do what I did and let loose the week of O. I said screw it and had fun and drank. I didn't think it would happen. 

I'm wondering if the lab will be open tomorrow being that it's a holiday but it's at the hospital so I can't see them NOT running lol. I'm sure everything will come back fine. I'm more interested in finding out the sex of the baby. But...if I find out so early, not much more to anticipate but the birth. Still don't feel pregnant. Just getting fat. I've already gained 8 lbs. ugh.


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah the weight is better when you have a nice bump to show for it.

yeah we were quite chilled this month as o was just after christmas so was drinking and eating rubbish. tbh the first time i was on a strict diet for over a year give up got drunk ate takeaway and was pregnant that weekend lol spotting has started so next cycle it is. hubby only wants to try for a bit longer and then give up, as in not try again. hes 42 this year and doesnt want to be an old dad with a toddler. he doesnt like the pressure and in arguments says he doesnt want any then he says he would but it cant drag on. pile on the pressure why not. im in too minds about red clover blossom it does boost your fertility but i dont want to mess my cycles up. i also should get my bloods done in case something is up so maybe i should leave it this cycle get my bloods done and do it next cycle. dunno have to decide tomorrow. dunno i think i need to prepare myself that this is it one baby for me. just a kick in the gut after having a cp last yr. apparently most ppl my age get pregnant naturally in 2 yrs but ive been trying 1 but dont think he will wait a yr. he wants to book a bloody holiday i wont fly pg as last yr i didnt o that month as i was terrified so i just think it wouldnt be healthy for a baby if that what my body did. 

do you have any instincts on what the babys sex is? i just knew he was a boy after a few weeks


----------



## Holliems

You'll probably get pregnant when you least expect it. I can't believe I actually tried to get pregnant. It's a weird concept to me because I've always tried to avoid it lol. 

I got some maternity jeans tonight. Felt SO good not having to squeeze into pants!


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol i loved my maternity jeans so comfy. 

No more spotting as yet but feeling like a psycho so i guess af is on its way lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Af in full force. Started taking red clover. Twice ive taken it twice i got pg whether its that or my time i dont know but worth a shot. Also got doc appointment a week thurs biting the bullet just want to make sure im in working order. 

Did you go for your bloods in the end?


----------



## Holliems

No I'm going to go for bloods tomorrow since daughter gets out of school at noon. I was too tired today and just didn't feel like it. 

Yea, I saw your chart this morning. What will the dr do, you think? Check hormones?


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i think so you dont really want meds i dont mind herbs but id rather go natural. I know ive got an imbalance i had them checked years ago when i came off the pill as id heard bad things about the one i was on so got myself checked out and he said my hormones would make it difficult to loose weight if i put any on. He didnt even mention pcos but thats what he put on my notes so im interested to see if i really do have pcos. Was about ten years ago i had those tests done. Im pretty sure everything will be ok. I guess i will have to do my bbt properly this cycle though in case i get referred


----------



## Holliems

Yea I think they like to have some bbt charts to look at. I thought with pcos your cycles would be really messed up? I always thought girls with that we're on the heavier side. But I dunno...I just heard of it since TTC.


----------



## ms sunshine

You see thats why im not sure i dobt think i have it as i do o. There wasme and abother girl same nane date of birth and we lived a street away and I sometimes went to this doc and they had her details up. This doc was shocking too really rubbish so i reckon they stuck her pcos on my file as i had loads of blood tests no one mentioned pcos when i was pg so will be good to see if its true and just make sure im working. Dont particularly want bloods raken i hate needles lol. Just noticed you have a journal last night lol cant always see full screen on my phone. Also hasnt it gone quick you're nearly 11 weeks


----------



## Holliems

Yea I can't believe I'll be 11 on Monday. I guess time is going by kinda fast. I still haven't quit smoking and I feel so shitty about it. I've cut down but still...I feel like a jerk about it.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ah dont its the hardest thing to quit. I tried for nearly 2 years id say it and not even cut down then one day it just clicked and i went cold turkey and it drove me nuts. I can imagine it being harder when ur pg. Those patches didnt even work for me. 

As for me nothing new docs in a few days. Ff says o is next week which seems quick nornally feels like i have forever to wait


----------



## Holliems

Patches don't work for me either. Have you seen the dr yet?


----------



## ms sunshine

No had to cancel my sons been poorly again with a cold and we had the tail end of a storm so bit annoying but this way i have a chart conpleted and can show the doc. Having o pain so im not far off. 

Not long to second tri for you how are you feeling?


----------



## Holliems

I'm actually feeling better. I don't feel like killing DH this week lol. So glad that's gone. Been really tired though. Probably because I can't nap as much. Went to a pointless appointment Wednesday. I lost 2 lbs yay! I'm assuming it's because holiday is over and I'm running around more. Going for last scan tomorrow before the long wait for the 20 wk scan. I just want to see what it looks like. When I was at Drs Wednesday, she couldn't find the heartbeat so she gave me a 5 second scan. It was moving around like crazy. Doing flips lol. The pic she gave me was horrible! Can't even see the baby haha. I THINK I can feel it move already. I know it's not gas. And it's in the middle, low down. I felt last baby at 13 weeks. So who knows! Other than all that, still not feeling pregnant.


----------



## ms sunshine

Yay i love the feeling of baby move its like an internal tickle this early i used to wonder what it was lol i realised at about 13 weeks what it was but ibfelt it a few times before. I keep thinking do i want this its so bloody scary but im pretty sure id regret it if i didnt. I think i just get cold feet at time of o. Hopefully o will be in a few days at dentist today so i wont be in the mood when i get back i hate the dentist lol. Hope you get a good pic at the scan. At my 20 week my son had his feet up and his hands behind his head chilling out lol


----------



## Holliems

Uuugh I HATE the dentist too! I hate teeth lol. I wouldn't even be in the room when my kids pulled theirs. Gross! (Shivers)

Got test results today for genetic test. Negative for birth defects and it's a girl! Another one! Lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow thats great finding out so early congrats. Dont think they do that test over here i had to wait for 20 weeks. And you are in 2nd tri now its gone so quick. My opks are nearly there reckon on is fri or sat.

Have you told your daughters yet its a girl? Id love a girl id be happy with another boy but i get broody looking at all the pink clothes mind you i see any baby and i melt lol


----------



## Holliems

I'm already second tri? Wow! I was a tiny bit disappointed it's a girl but I quickly got over that. It's weird knowing this early. But I'm glad I do. I told my youngest. She seemed disappointed at first but grew on the idea. I haven't told my oldest yet. 

Did you reschedule your OB appointment yet?


----------



## ms sunshine

Not yet if af arrives i will. Had my first pos opk and a massive temp drop so inreckon tomorrow is the day. If i get pg it means i will be 9 months pg on my birthday lol least i would be able to eat as much cake as i want.

I dont think i would be able to have a girl as much as i want one im the only girl on my mums side not sure about my dads as he fell out wih his fam and on hubbys side he has 1 female cousin. I guess the pattern has to change at some point


----------



## ms sunshine

Well im confused i had a pos opk the other day and the mext day barely anything so i kept going and yesterday thought it was darker and today its nearly pos and ive had more o pains. My cm has gone though so im confused as to have i od or not. Hubby wasnt in the mood today as this morning we had a stupid argument and it takes him ages to drop it so hopefully he will be normal tomorrow to try now im confused ff seems to think i have. Just hope hes in better mood tomorrow. Dont even know if inwoukd have missed it last bd was fri. Wish i hadnt peed on that stick lol im out of opks now so cant keep testing either. 

Hows things with you


----------



## Holliems

Looking at your chart I'd say you Od when FF says you did. And it looks like you timed BD perfect. At this point I'd BD for fun and to cover bases. I wouldn't worry about cm. honestly I don't think it's important.


----------



## Holliems

Wow that's quite a jump in temp!


----------



## ms sunshine

I know lol i was worried about my low post o temps so read to rub the therometre a sometimes its that cold it wont go passed a certain temp and my temp shot up. But didnt think it would go up that much. I put on an extra blanket but not that much warmer so dont know if its a good sign or not. Wouldnt think a 5 sec rub would make it jump that much. 

Have you felt your lo move again yet?


----------



## Holliems

I think it's a good sign. I was looking for my BFP chart but I forgot my FF password. But I'm pretty sure mine looked like that too!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well its back to normal just a little higher than before . Was weird tgough as i did my bbt twice as i got up during the night and both temps were the same.


----------



## Holliems

It still looks promising. This was my BFP chart...
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/BA2538F5-8FEE-4204-B2BD-9E33E0EC78F5_zpsn7zfizuz.jpg

I was looking at other charts and some look like yours. If it's an implantation dip, it's around the right time for it. I'd say if your temp is up the next couple of days then you have a real shot this month.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well its up again today but ive got af pains. Last time i was pg i had af pains and they just went away after a few days so i dont get to down about that but we shall see. Im fed up waiting for it to happen now lol


----------



## Holliems

Looking good! When are you going to test?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well probably wed im not feeling optimistic ive had af cramps on and off all day. I did have a sharp pang yesterday i thought might be implantation but i think there was a tiny drop of either brown or pink was as big as needle hole so couldnt tell so maybe i will spot tomorrow. Ive only 1 test left so dont want to test too early. Im just glad i havnt spotted early as some cycles i spot for 3 or 4 days before af and thats a sign of low progesterone.


----------



## ms sunshine

well no more spotting and af pain has gone, so dont know. evening now and would have thought spotting would have started so we shall see. i have been taking red clover this cycle so maybe its made my lp longer but with the tiny bit of spotting yesterday expected more today. if its worked great but if its not at least the red clover has stopped the early spotting and puts me in with more of a chance.


----------



## Holliems

Hmm...well it's all a good sign! Before I got my BFP I cramped a bit too. It was a deep pain like when AF first starts. I felt it on the toilet and it made me jump. I always had a slightly longer lp but it was a few days shorter that cycle. It was weird. Your temps still look good. Even if it doesn't work out this month, it's good to have a full chart so incase you need it to show a dr. But your cycles look pretty normal to me. Do you think DH would have a SA done? I didn't think mine would but he did...I was surprised.


----------



## ms sunshine

No i dont think so its took months to get him to see a doc for his depression which hes doing this week. Af pain a bit today and cervix feels sore but cm clear no spotting so it is weird how i spotted twice on 9dpo and nothing since . And my eczema which always starts a few days earlier hasnt started so weird unless its just letting me off this cycle lol


----------



## Holliems

I woke up tonight completely overwhelmed with the thought of having another kid and our future living situation. It's all I think about. I've been really sick the past couple of days too. I had to run out at 2am for nose spray. I've read you're not suppose to use it while pregnant but I couldn't breathe. I took some cold medicine earlier and I think it's keeping me up. I hope DH is prepared to take DD to school because I'm not going anywhere lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

well it will get your dh prepared for crazyness when your lo is here lol yeah i used a nose spray when i was pg and found out later you shouldnt so you should be fine. i hate not being able to breathe its the one thing i cant cope with when im ill lol. well i understand why you would be worried about where you are going to live its pretty stressful moving as it is. are you going to move closer to your or his family or somewhere new? or still not sure. we will hopefully be moving in a few months im hoping before summer but if im pg i will be about 5 months or more which is a little crazy. last time i moved when my son was 4 months old. 

as for me still late, i know i o'd a day or 2 early early but even if my temps were wrong im still 3 to 5 days late depending when i o'd. i have one last test and because of the spotting i think there is a good chance i might be i had a small bout of nausea 2 nights ago and this morning. And i keep having stabby pains and uncomfortable in groin/cervix area. hubby is very depressed and super stressed so im not sure about testing as i would tell him and im not sure if he would be happy or stress him out more. he does want it if i am but the timing isnt great. and i cant lie and keep it to myself as i would be too excited/stressed to keep it in. im also thinking i would like to get passed where i got to last time i was pg as id rather not know i was if i lost it. i know that sounds stupid but i would be able to dust myself off and try again next month but if i knew it took me a while to want to and even then i was so stressed in case i was, sometimes it was a relief that i wasnt. its not now id be happy if i was but i think its just about self preservation. so not sure when i would test. they dont do early scans here and you see a midwife at about 8 weeks and they book you in for a scan at 10-12 weeks. so really its not a rush. might leave it a week and a half hubbys meds might have kicked in when he gets some today. on top of that my bbt batteries have died lol so cant temp now im glad i hated that thing. i seriously feel awful i hate nausea. if im not pg i must be coming down with something


----------



## Holliems

ms sunshine said:


> well it will get your dh prepared for crazyness when your lo is here lol yeah i used a nose spray when i was pg and found out later you shouldnt so you should be fine. i hate not being able to breathe its the one thing i cant cope with when im ill lol. well i understand why you would be worried about where you are going to live its pretty stressful moving as it is. are you going to move closer to your or his family or somewhere new? or still not sure. we will hopefully be moving in a few months im hoping before summer but if im pg i will be about 5 months or more which is a little crazy. last time i moved when my son was 4 months old.
> 
> as for me still late, i know i o'd a day or 2 early early but even if my temps were wrong im still 3 to 5 days late depending when i o'd. i have one last test and because of the spotting i think there is a good chance i might be i had a small bout of nausea 2 nights ago and this morning. And i keep having stabby pains and uncomfortable in groin/cervix area. hubby is very depressed and super stressed so im not sure about testing as i would tell him and im not sure if he would be happy or stress him out more. he does want it if i am but the timing isnt great. and i cant lie and keep it to myself as i would be too excited/stressed to keep it in. im also thinking i would like to get passed where i got to last time i was pg as id rather not know i was if i lost it. i know that sounds stupid but i would be able to dust myself off and try again next month but if i knew it took me a while to want to and even then i was so stressed in case i was, sometimes it was a relief that i wasnt. its not now id be happy if i was but i think its just about self preservation. so not sure when i would test. they dont do early scans here and you see a midwife at about 8 weeks and they book you in for a scan at 10-12 weeks. so really its not a rush. might leave it a week and a half hubbys meds might have kicked in when he gets some today. on top of that my bbt batteries have died lol so cant temp now im glad i hated that thing. i seriously feel awful i hate nausea. if im not pg i must be coming down with something

So you think youre pregnant?! I dont know how you make yourself wait to test! Fingers crossed!!

So far, the plan is to move to TX where DHs mom lives, rent out a trailor (yuk!) that his moms owns until we figure out job, and eventually buy a house. Im not looking forward to living in TX. Its super hot there and everyone Ive ever met from Texas has an attitude. I imagine people there are all gun toting jesus people lol. Ugh.

DH has taken DD to school the past two days. Ill have to take her tomorrow, though. His work is getting pissy about him being late. I feel a lot better though. Im like you, when Im sick I HAVE to have nose spray. If I cant breath then it makes it way worse. I took some Benadryl, lastnight and slept so good. Took some this morning and slept a bit too. Maybe I needed some good sleep. 

I still dont feel pregnant. I feel really fat though. I LOOK really fat imo lol. I look like one of those girls who has really skinny legs but a big gut that hangs over her jeans lol. Not sure if you have those girls where you live. Here in America, theyre everywhere! :laugh2: Im not sure if I look pregnant yet...just dumpy haha. 

I think Im going to ask my DH if we can get another private scan. Its been a few weeks since the last one. It just helps me connect, I guess. My 20 week scan isnt for another month. 

So, my bestfriend, from before I moved, found out shes pregnant a little bit after me. Shes had a real hard time with it. Her DH isnt the greatest and she was actually thinking of leaving him before she found out. Even then, she was thinking of terminating so she could get away. As things are now, she lives as a single mom. (hes never home...and hes a peice of shit) Anyway, she finally settled down with the idea that shes going to have a baby. She found out the sex yesterday. Its a boy! But...she wanted a girl soo bad. Now shes having a hard time with the idea of having a boy. Personally, I think if her husband wasnt such a shitty husband, shed be excited. Maybe in the back of her mind, she imagines itll end up like his dad. I dunno. But I feel so bad for her. Shes having such a hard time.

I think meds will help your DHs depression. Sometimes, you just need help getting out of it. Do you think that if your DH found out you were pregnant now, it would make it worse? Maybe it would lift his spirits?


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah im in total denial lol. Not sure how he would take it he just feels quite lost he was going to leave a few weeks ago as he just didnt feel part of the family its when he realised he needed meds. So i just dont want to overwhelm him. Not really how inimagined it to be. If i am just want to be happy rather than stressed about him as i will be stressed enough about being pregnant lol. 

Aww hope your friend picks up. Has he left her or just not there there a lot? 

Lol yeah we get those bellies here too. Your quite lucky getting away with nausea. I got travel sick and quite dizzy when i was pg. Wasnt sick thank god.

Did you book your scan


----------



## Holliems

Yea, my scan is booked for March 17. But I was thinking of getting another private one just to take a look lol. 

My friends husband is a truck driver so he's hardly ever there. But he says the most horrible things to her and even though he makes good money, she's always broke wondering how bills will be paid. He's also a heroine addict. Honestly though, she brought it on herself. She knew what he was before she got pregnant and still let him come back. They haven't been married not even a year. She met him online and married pretty fast. But now she's stuck. Ugh it's a bad situation. 

Your poor hubs. He's lucky he has you to be supportive.


----------



## Holliems

How are things going? Has AF started?


----------



## ms sunshine

No af woo hoo. Just so tired. My get up his gone. Did tell hubby i was late as i think he knew something was different. He wants to leave testing another week or 2 but will probably do it in week and a half so i can get doctors appointment following day. I think i would be about 21 dpo. I think im calming down a bit im not checking cm if i feel it every time. I have waves of its all going to be ok and then oh my god what have i done lol this dpo is conpletely unnatural for me so its promising. I just dont really feel pg apart from a pinch every now and the nausea completely gone. 

How are you? 

Hope your friend finds a way to get away from him but if she cant at least hes barely there.

On the plus if i am pg my due date would be 27th oct so gives me time to deflate for christmas lol


----------



## Holliems

I haven't gotten sick this whole time. But I've been really tired. I'm still always tired but at the same time can't sleep through the night. 

Sometimes I think wth did I do, too. I feel like I've set my life back. And I feel officially stuck. Even though I'm married, all I can think about is how I'll take care of two kids alone. I guess I'm just used to being a single mom and I expect it to happen again. I dunno. I don't like my DH. He's really sweet but the age difference is VERY apparent to me now that we have big decisions to make and he's making all the wrong ones. Sometimes I feel like I was better off single. I feel like I've married a child. Ugh I don't know how people stay married for 50 years. I have no patience lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Hopefully a baby will change him its the biggest shock to your system you can have. 

To be honest when he said he was going to leave i thought and i bet this is the month im pg too and bam it looks that way. Im hoping it will help him. I think sometimes he misses being single doing what he wants when he wants and he is terrible with money but if he doesnt get hisnown way he says i make all decisions which isnt true im just trying to stop him making stupid ones. Think its the depression and buying makes him feel better. We have been married nearly 5 yrs and my god i dont know how we survived lol. Im hoping these meds will get him back to the way he was hes been like his 2 or 3 yrs.

Anyway had these weird shooting pains in my hip googled it and ppl asking if its epotopic nearly pooped my pants but thought surely thats more where your ovaries are. Anyway re googled it again without saying i am 5 weeks and it is common psd or something. Im thinking of testing this weekend and going doc on mon and just getting them to check me. I was fine last pg as i didnt even know what epotopic was and stupidly i googled it a few months ago and wish i hadnt lol. Im having cramps on and off but i guess that can happen this early if im pg


----------



## ms sunshine

i tested with a bfn. i feel heartbroken i dont know what that means i had loads of signs with ib high temps still no af i know i o'd because of my temps so makes me wonder if this is just going to be another loss. docs wont do anything until 4 weeks of being late as ive been here before. just dont know what to do. im 2 weeks late this weekend surely id have a line


----------



## Holliems

Hmm...what kind of test did you use? Is it an Internet cheapie? I never really got a line on one of those even when I was testing positive on everything else. Why won't they test you until 4 weeks late?


----------



## ms sunshine

They dont in the uk. Seriously admire thr american health service and how they take care of you here its all last minute. Really frustrating. Yeah was a cheapie hubby thinks they are rubbish but asked me not to retest as he said i will be obsessive and hes right i would be. So i will test next fri. Just means being in limbo for a week. I have a feeling i used these tests last time i was pg and i got a bfn then i used another brand and got a bfp. I was reading earlier some people dont get a high amount of hcg for 4 weeks so. I dont know. I need to just be positive some how. But i can feel like a pinch still its so distinctive from when i was pg with my son . We shall see i guess


----------



## Holliems

The thing about health care here is that it's too expensive and so is health insurance. There was years I went without insurance so I didn't even get a pap for over 10 years. When I did finally get health insurance, I still couldn't afford to see a dr because I had to spend a certain amount of money before it kicked in. Now...were forced to get government health insurance that cost more than it did before. It's a mess lol. Right now I'm on military health insurance. So all costs are free but they see you as little as possible. I've always been a little jealous how things are done in the uk. If I could move out of the us, I would. The culture here is ridiculous and the government is scary. 

If it were me, I wouldn't wait to test again.


----------



## ms sunshine

I have a small bit of eczema on my elbow makes me think hormones changing. Going to give it a few days. I keep thinking have i messed up but cant see how when i did bbt. I still feel a pinch on my left side though and i remember feeling it this early as i had emergency scans at 6 weeks. By about 10 weeks the pinch was a lot stronger. Dunno i can feel.it when i cross my legs. Anyway no point driving me nuts. I might retest wed cant get a test before tue i dont think so that should give a few days for af to arrive if its going to


----------



## Holliems

In the beginning I kept getting a pinch on my right side. I think you're pregnant. I'd be really surprised at this point if you're not.


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks. Gonna see if i have time to go out and get a test tomorrow. did u book the.private scan or you going to wait


----------



## Holliems

Yea I got a private scan a little over a week ago. She was asleep the whole time. It took a while to get a good look at anything besides her back. She was snuggled in my placenta. The lady made me get up and jump around to get her to move. She moved a little but was still sleeping. 
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/83589203-0AF1-4B4E-90E8-591A20E09E04_zpsdluaelj1.jpg
https://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv30/holliemshr/3BFDC5E1-48A9-44CB-92C0-692B6808DDAB_zps7scwybhg.jpg
Last week I was feeling her move a bit but not much the last few days. I'm trying to quit smoking. I'm allowing myself 4 a day this week. Next week 3. Then hopefully I can just quit. It's so hard. I feel so guilty.


----------



## ms sunshine

Beautiful pics so sweet sleeping really adorable.

Had some blood this morning was sort expecting it when eczema showed. Hopefully its not af but ive made a doc appointment for a week thurs want my hormones checking and going to ask for my progesterone to be checked in a few weeks too.


----------



## Holliems

Looks like your period started. :(


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah it sucks not dwelling had a few peed off days but ive got my opks just waiting on bbt thermometre to arrive broke my old one. Ive pigged out last few days so im getting back on healthy eating and start my yoga again to destress its suposed to help ttc. Looking forward to speaking to the doc next week. Least i will know whats going on. Lookig at it positively ive wondered if this was right as iwas scared of labour and being pregnant and was i over my last pregnancy as it wasnt straight forward and now i know that i could handle.


----------



## Holliems

How's everything going? I haven't been to this site in a little while. I catch myself doing it then read a horror story and remember why I'm trying to stay away! Do you have a fb? If you do, look for me! Hollie m riddle.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh hope it wasnt with my af arriving. Id feel awful if i stressed you out. Dont know what it was but im just not thinking about it. I have a blood test scheduled or week and a halfs time to check to see if my hormones ok and progesterone level he thinks all is ok as ive been pg before. Think these red clover tablets are really working o pain seems to happen for ages really kicks my ovaries into action lol been having it since last week . Hope you and you lo is ok. My god you are nearly half way there. Will add you on fb


----------



## Holliems

Did you ever see the dr? What did they say?


----------



## ms sunshine

Inwas going to msg u on fb later lol no going on monday thought inwould have to rearrange as normally i would o at weekend but looks like i od in the last day or 2 so thats good. So guess im back in tww. How u and ur bump doing


----------



## Holliems

Your chart sure is looking good!


----------



## ms sunshine

Dont know if you still come on here hope you and babs is doing well. Didnt see this msg oops lol. Just moved house so not been on that much.


----------



## Holliems

Hey. Yea I come here every now and then. About to move cross country this weekend. Uuugh I'm dreading it!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Good luck with the move. Not long now god time has flew have you thought of any names yet


----------



## Holliems

Thanks! I hope it goes smoothly. I have a friend flying in tomorrow to make the drive with me so I'm not alone. It's going to take us 3 days to get to where we're going. 

Yea. We decided on the name Amelia. Both my other girls name starts with an A and I didn't want her to feel left out lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

so glad you have had your baby so cute. dunno if you will come on here again but glad it has happened for you. i have had bloods and have low progesterone and have to re do the bloods again next cycle. least if i need meds i can get some. havnt tried last 2 cycles as hubby was in a bad accident he had a punctured lung and broken ribs as he had an accident in work, buthe is on the mend and hope to try next cycle if af every shows up. anyway good luck with your lo x


----------

